# ~THA REAL RIDERZ LOUNGE~



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

since the black lowriders topic is gone LOL i decided to start this thread for us to hang out in the lowrider general :biggrin: so sup homies where yall at?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YO SNOW WHERE U AT FOOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ITS TIME TO DO SOMETHING NEW TO THIS BITCH IM TIRED OF LOOKING AT IT!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Topic fail donk rider


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

AHHHHH I KNEW I SMELLED PUSSY AROUND HERE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 29 2009, 09:31 PM~16127409
> *AHHHHH I KNEW I SMELLED PUSSY AROUND HERE :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats your dirty mouth fishlips


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOOK HERE DICKLIPS WATS NEW WITH THE G HOUSE FOOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 29 2009, 07:55 PM~16126941
> *ITS TIME TO DO SOMETHING NEW TO THIS BITCH IM TIRED OF LOOKING AT IT!
> 
> 
> ...


 show some updated pics of the 64 foo


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

CERTIFIED RIDAZ :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

92.3 THE BEAT STREET TEAM 64 PROMO CAR. 1995








PRESS RELEASE PHOTO 1991
Black American supporting actor Dedrick D. Gobert's career was cut short when he was fatally shot during an argument at a drag race at a Southern California racetrack in late 1994. The 22-year-old made his film debut playing Dooky in John Singleton's _Boyz N the Hood (1991)_


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

WEST GOOD AT THA RYDAZ LOUNGE? LETS GET THIS ONE STARTED WITH A POSSATIVE FORCE U KNOW?????


LOOKING GOOD SO FAR THEM SUM NICE CARS CERTIFIED RIDAZ


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 29 2009, 10:35 PM~16126719
> *YO SNOW WHERE U AT FOOL
> 
> 
> ...




RIGHT HERE MY LOC


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

[/quote]



> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 17 2007, 08:15 PM~8330618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

JUST A THOUGHT OF MINEZ


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

FEW PIC FROM THE WEEKEND CRUZIN ME & BRAD


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

HELLO

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cripn8ez, 1bad-azz cadi

WHATS NEW?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

"CLOUD BLUE" THE NEXT CAR COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU!!!!!!!! LOL











BLUE GUTS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I love those 4 doors!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 30 2009, 10:54 AM~16131923
> *show some updated pics of the 64 foo
> *


im getting the frame together now, i got to get new pics hope to have all my chrome on the frome so i can be rollin


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 30 2009, 12:07 PM~16132349
> *JUST A THOUGHT OF MINEZ
> *


thats rite,aint no need to trip up in here enuff with the bullshit we got to do better for that 2010


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2009, 03:53 PM~16134254
> *I love those 4 doors!!!!!!!
> *


sup scotty, r u tryin to be funny :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2009, 01:21 PM~16134533
> *sup scotty, r u tryin to be funny :uh:
> *


no I love the four doors ding~dong!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol u ever had a 4 door i know you had 1 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

sure did!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

like wat? u got pics? are you working on something now homie for 2010?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

t
t
t


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

fuck lowriding for now!! the game is all fucked up with busters and buckets!!!!! nobody has heart anymore or class when it comes to building rides! I'm getting back into drag racing


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2009, 02:38 PM~16135169
> *fuck lowriding for now!! the game is all fucked up with busters and buckets!!!!!  nobody has heart anymore or class when it comes to building rides!  I'm getting back into drag racing
> *


aint that the truth so many mother fuckers think they real and they aint shit. fuck the busters


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2009, 02:38 PM~16135169
> *fuck lowriding for now!! the game is all fucked up with busters and buckets!!!!!  nobody has heart anymore or class when it comes to building rides!  I'm getting back into drag racing
> *


do you foo. just cuz they fucking it up don't mean you can't build something proper to floss on them with...just like an oreo i swear


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

wheres the other topic???


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

So this the new spot, hope this shit goes well


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2009, 05:38 PM~16135169
> *fuck lowriding for now!! the game is all fucked up with busters and buckets!!!!!  nobody has heart anymore or class when it comes to building rides!  I'm getting back into drag racing
> *


i feel that but are you building a lowrider for yourself or for them???? :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 30 2009, 06:52 PM~16135989
> *do you foo. just cuz they fucking it up don't mean you can't build something proper to floss on them with...just like an oreo i swear
> *


thats rite cf if we keep it real then hope others would follow and c the real shit rite?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Dec 30 2009, 07:07 PM~16136214
> *wheres the other topic???
> *


187 pulled it


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Dec 30 2009, 07:52 PM~16136697
> *So this the new spot, hope this shit goes well
> *


yea this the SPOT so lets keep it lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

wasup fellas!! heres sum ridez from loyaly IV life all the way down under come to chill at the lounge...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wow those are some tight rides down there,yall doing it rite :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 30 2009, 03:38 PM~16135169
> *fuck lowriding for now!! the game is all fucked up with busters and buckets!!!!!  nobody has heart anymore or class when it comes to building rides!  I'm getting back into drag racing
> *


If your heart isnt in somthing enough to stick with it for yourself instead of worrying about everybody else, you're just as much of the problem as those people you speak about.


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks bro we just like everyone tryin to keep the lifestyle growing..


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2009, 09:57 PM~16137819
> *wow those are some tight rides down there,yall doing it rite :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@Dec 30 2009, 10:01 PM~16137866
> *thanks bro we just like everyone tryin to keep the lifestyle growing..
> *


thats rie, aint you filipino to?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

heres us at the o picnic, snow me nitty and his son, nitty where you at fool :biggrin:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 29 2009, 10:55 PM~16126941
> *ITS TIME TO DO SOMETHING NEW TO THIS BITCH IM TIRED OF LOOKING AT IT!
> 
> 
> ...


that 90 :uh: was going to be the parts car for this 81 fleetwood but it got stolen on christmas :angry: and it never got recovered  thats why i just keeped the 4 door and fixed that up


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2009, 11:59 PM~16139255
> *heres us at the o picnic, snow me nitty and his son, nitty where you at fool :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



FOO U KNOW IF U PUT THEM 2 PEACE SINGS TOGETHER IT MAKES A "W" HAHA  



T
T
T

FOR THA RYDERZ LOUNGE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Dec 31 2009, 12:02 AM~16139299
> *:wave:
> *


whats craccin, i bet you aint take the t tops yet and cruise in it lol :biggrin:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2009, 09:04 PM~16139340
> *whats craccin, i bet you aint take the t tops yet and cruise in it lol :biggrin:
> *


I aint trying to catch a cold.I'll wait til summer if it aint gone before then.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

some of our shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Dec 31 2009, 12:08 AM~16139387
> *I aint trying to catch a cold.I'll wait til summer if it aint gone before then.
> *


hahaa fuck that just suit up, but wens the last time you talked to big mike homie


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 31 2009, 12:10 AM~16139411
> *some of our shit
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 31 2009, 01:50 PM~16139137
> *thats rie, aint you filipino to?
> *


thats rite pare... just realised how close our club names are... one of the boys just brought down sexynine from florida...now resides here part of the club...trying to get the states soon see sum lo lo's. where u at over there...


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2009, 09:12 PM~16139434
> *hahaa fuck that just suit up, but wens the last time you talked to big mike homie
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a minute.Damn I miss that car.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@Dec 31 2009, 12:21 AM~16139575
> *thats rite pare... just realised how close our club names are... one of the boys just brought down sexynine from florida...now resides here part of the club...trying to get the states soon see sum lo lo's. where u at over there...
> *


4 LIFE :biggrin: WHAT THE CAR LOOK LIKE? IM IN GEORGIA NOW PARE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Dec 31 2009, 12:22 AM~16139601
> *It's been a minute.Damn I miss that car.
> *


I BET YOU DO CUZ I DO


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 31 2009, 02:28 PM~16139714
> *4 LIFE :biggrin:  WHAT THE CAR LOOK LIKE? IM IN GEORGIA NOW PARE
> 
> here's the car fresh from the states.. Although alot of peeps ar sayin we are becoming like japan buying done cars. there are alot of car that have been done her too. a good example is that candy 64 from the club with the gold no one ever pics that it used to be a 4 door belair..
> *

























































7.tinypic.com/141toc2.jpg[/img]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea that fucking 69 is to tight :0


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

t
t
t

rydaz


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CUZZIN ITS GOING DOWN 2NITE :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg5qxy6


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 31 2009, 03:25 PM~16145759
> *CUZZIN ITS GOING DOWN 2NITE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

HAPPY NEWS YEARS HOMIES!!!!!!!

LETS GET THESE RIDES DONE AND BUILT BETTER THAN THEY ALREADY ARE!


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

am i a real rider because i wanna hang out here in the lounge????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 31 2009, 09:36 PM~16150093
> *am i a real rider because i wanna hang out here in the lounge????
> *


Naw homie, it ain't like that...theres an inside story as to why this topic was created. The homies that frequent this topic know each other but aint from the same clubs, areas or hoods but are tight with each other ya' dig? 

tell your homie maurice with the yellow caddy to come in here with us.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Any body want to add to my new topic??

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=518368


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jan 1 2010, 12:36 AM~16150093
> *am i a real rider because i wanna hang out here in the lounge????
> *


YEA ITS JUST THE HOMIES KICKIN THE SHIT UP IN HERE


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

coo...........    uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is hill city and low bottoms still doing there thang out in sd?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD ONE LAST NITE I DID.............


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man i had a blast lol i dont know why im up, man im going back to bed lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

where every 1 at? and any new years pictures of events or hangouts yall did?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 1 2010, 04:17 PM~16155040
> *where every 1 at? and any new years pictures of events or hangouts yall did?
> *


I went to DJ Quik's party last night...as far as going to a show today, I'm not doing anything till my car is done. I'm tired of going to those spots without a Lowrider. I'll stay focused on building this year. I plan to be finished by the end of Summer. I'm about 10k ($) away.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 1 2010, 01:16 AM~16151523
> *YEA ITS JUST THE HOMIES KICKIN THE SHIT UP IN HERE
> *


'Sup Homey?? I will drop by tha Lounge :biggrin: Its all good!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 1 2010, 07:52 PM~16155260
> *I went to DJ Quik's party last night...as far as going to a show today, I'm not doing anything till my car is done. I'm tired of going to those spots without a Lowrider. I'll stay focused on building this year. I plan to be finished by the end of Summer. I'm about 10k ($) away.
> *


O YEA SOUNDS LIKE SOME COOL SHIT , YEA I FEEL YOU ON THAT SHIT, IM REALLY TRYIN TO MAKE POWER MOVES WITH MY 64 TO, JUST GOT THE HOOD UP ON MY INTERIOR SO HOPE I CAN GET THAT DONE IN A FEW WEEKS!


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 1 2010, 05:52 PM~16155260
> *I went to DJ Quik's party last night...as far as going to a show today, I'm not doing anything till my car is done. I'm tired of going to those spots without a Lowrider. I'll stay focused on building this year. I plan to be finished by the end of Summer. I'm about 10k ($) away.
> *



I feel you on the not going to shows, but it may keep you motivated when you are around it. I hadn't been involved and I lost my motivation. Got it back with the purchase of a part I am waiting to be delivered now.

Stay Motivated! Where is the thread to your ride buildup?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 29 2009, 08:52 PM~16126289
> *since the black lowriders topic is gone LOL i decided to start this thread for us to hang out in the lowrider general  :biggrin:  so sup homies where yall at?
> *


you ever think the "black lowrider" topic has gone to shit because 99% of the people in it ARE NOT EVEN BLACK.



:uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 1 2010, 05:21 AM~16151765
> *HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD ONE LAST NITE I DID.............
> *



yo what up sno ball should have rode through last nite 
big P was on that P .......patron you now how i do it lol 

get at me homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2010, 12:57 AM~16157852
> *you ever think the "black lowrider" topic has gone to shit because 99% of the people in it ARE NOT EVEN BLACK.
> :uh:
> *


yea it was dedicated to the black riders but was a place to kick it to tho lol thats why i started the lounge. any way wats up with you? i can never buy back them zig zag nomore huh :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 2 2010, 12:57 AM~16157852
> *you ever think the "black lowrider" topic has gone to shit because 99% of the people in it ARE NOT EVEN BLACK.
> :uh:
> *



THATS NOT EVEN IT IT WAS MOFO WITH THEM DUM AZZ COMMENTS AND HATER WAYZ THAT FUCCED UP OUR BLK TOPIC?  


SO LETS KEEP THIS ONE TO A REAL OG LEVEL NO BULLSHIT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 2 2010, 01:15 AM~16158022
> *yo what up sno ball should have rode through last nite
> big P was on that P .......patron you now how i do it lol
> 
> ...




I TRYED TO CALL U U DIDNT PIC UP BRO?  MAN BET U FOOS HAD A GOOD TIME WEL I HAD A GOOD TIME ALSO GOT FADED STARTED AT LIKE 3PM HAHA WAY FUCCED UP :biggrin: IM GONNA TRY TO GET OUT THERE SOON CUZ IM READY TO DROP THE LINCOLN OFF AT UR LEAFER PUN STRIPER GUY SO ILL HIT U TODAY CRACCER  




GOOD AM LOUNGE LETS RIDE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 1 2010, 09:57 PM~16157852
> *you ever think the "black lowrider" topic has gone to shit because 99% of the people in it ARE NOT EVEN BLACK.
> :uh:
> *


you ever think most the guys that post in it probably side more with the blacks, grew up around blacks more or are from black neighborhoods where they were influenced by black lowriders? 

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 2 2010, 10:26 AM~16160153
> *you ever think most the guys that post in it probably side more with the blacks, grew up around blacks more or are from black neighborhoods where they were influenced by black lowriders?
> 
> :uh:
> *


riteeeee


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 2 2010, 10:26 AM~16160153
> *you ever think most the guys that post in it probably side more with the blacks, grew up around blacks more or are from black neighborhoods where they were influenced by black lowriders?
> 
> :uh:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2009, 06:58 PM~16137239
> *187 pulled it
> *


That was a str8 bitch move!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 2 2010, 09:26 AM~16160153
> *you ever think most the guys that post in it probably side more with the blacks, grew up around blacks more or are from black neighborhoods where they were influenced by black lowriders?
> 
> :uh:
> *


nope, never gave it much thought.



the topic was good entertainment tho.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2010, 12:35 PM~16160540
> *That was a str8 bitch move!
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 1 2010, 05:17 PM~16155040
> *where every 1 at? and any new years pictures of events or hangouts yall did?
> *


I got a gang of pics from majestics new years picnic yesterday but we brought dirty sanchez glasshouse 30 hour long drive each way to the picnic and we are driving thru arizona somewhere headed back home so the pics will have to wait till I get back home.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2010, 01:00 PM~16160633
> *I got a gang of pics from majestics new years picnic yesterday but we brought dirty sanchez glasshouse 30 hour long drive each way to the picnic and we are driving thru arizona somewhere headed back home so the pics will have to wait till I get back home.
> *



i saw sumon the topic man looks like a hella turn out :biggrin: thats a hella drive also tell dirty i said west up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 2 2010, 11:03 AM~16160644
> *i saw sumon the topic man looks like a hella turn out :biggrin: thats a hella drive also tell dirty i said west up
> *


Yeah for a picnic it was crazy. Park rangers counted over 2400 cars and between 7 and 10,000 spectators at a picnic! That's just fucking insane.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2010, 01:10 PM~16160674
> *Yeah for a picnic it was crazy. Park rangers counted over 2400 cars and between 7 and 10,000 spectators at a picnic! That's just fucking insane.
> *



man fucc that i just wish i was there but u know money funny but ill b there next yr  im going home (LA) n 3 weeks tho :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2010, 01:00 PM~16160633
> *I got a gang of pics from majestics new years picnic yesterday but we brought dirty sanchez glasshouse 30 hour long drive each way to the picnic and we are driving thru arizona somewhere headed back home so the pics will have to wait till I get back home.
> *


sup skim ,wow now thats what i call some tru riders right there :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 2 2010, 01:12 PM~16160681
> *man fucc that i just wish i was there but u know money funny but ill b there next yr  im going home (LA) n 3 weeks tho :biggrin:
> *


we taking the lac over there fool? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 2 2010, 12:35 PM~16160540
> *That was a str8 bitch move!
> *


yea its crazzy lol he hasent been seen since lol i hope he aint get his card pulled lol 187 where you at foolio come hang out, fuck cf ima tell him to stop picking on you j/p :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 2 2010, 03:08 PM~16161398
> *we taking the the lac ut there fool? :biggrin:
> *



THE LINCOLN TOO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool but we got to lay the gas hopping till we get to cali lol


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

Coming bac to tha land on Thursday, Should have some cool pics with the homies from Compton's Finest


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 2 2010, 12:10 PM~16161417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Jan 2 2010, 09:04 PM~16163961
> *Coming bac to tha land on Thursday,  Should have some cool pics with the homies from Compton's Finest
> *


GOTTA CECK THEM OUT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 2 2010, 06:27 PM~16164117
> *GOTTA CECK THEM OUT
> *


what are u doing to your 64 right now?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YO CF ANY SNEAK PICS OF THE 64? :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 2 2010, 06:29 PM~16164136
> *YO CF ANY SNEAK PICS OF THE 64? :biggrin:
> *


Nothing relevant to show yet. Just more moldings on the car, engine being built..stuff like that. Simple shit. When it looks more like a complete car, I'll post some new things. 2009 was a terrible year for me in Lowriding. No money.  But I'm working on another hustle now for some lowrider money.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TRU THAT , WELLHOPE 2010 IS A COME UP YEAR FOR US ALL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 2 2010, 06:38 PM~16164204
> *TRU THAT , WELLHOPE 2010 IS A COME UP YEAR FOR US ALL
> *


just work hard, stay focused on your car(s) and stay outta trouble and DON'T make any babies like simp'n8ez and all will be fine.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea ima just try to focus more on my 4 in2010.try to get promoted at my job again and be with my family


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 2 2010, 08:44 PM~16164775
> *just work hard, stay focused on your car(s) and stay outta trouble and DON'T make any babies like simp'n8ez and all will be fine.
> *



man that fool needs to stop huh lolo


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol like snow say cripn8ez :biggrin: that fool reminds me of my other homie who gots like 9 or 10 kids lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Crenshaw's Finest Yesterday, 10:44 PM 

just work hard, stay focused on your car(s) and stay outta trouble and DON'T make any babies like simp'n8ez and all will be fine. 


64 CRAWLING Today, 12:40 AM 




yea ima just try to focus more on my 4 in2010.try to get promoted at my job again and be with my family 


FULLYCLOWNIN Today, 02:11 AM 






man that fool needs to stop huh lolo 


64 CRAWLING Today, 02:20 AM 




lol like snow say cripn8ez that fool reminds me of my other homie who gots like 9 or 10 kids lol 


fucc all u foo's haha thats cool tho cuzz all u mofo's are gonna play the uncle roll so when daddy needs lowlow time they getting dropped off at ur cribs? lol

i dont know about simpn8ez CF but i know ur a simp sprung like a box spring haha..


GOOD AM TO THE LOUNGE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

good mornin, you can drop them off or drop 1 off , i only can do 1 at a time tho snow lol and you can pay me in bud :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 3 2010, 10:53 AM~16168389
> *good mornin, you can drop them off or drop 1 off , i only can do 1 at a time tho snow lol and you can pay me in bud :roflmao:
> *



haha its a full paccage i drop them all off or they act up haha


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol well i want the whole brick then haha but man its cold as fuck over here :angry:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 3 2010, 12:07 PM~16168758
> *lol well i want the whole brick then haha but man its cold as fuck over here :angry:
> *


 :nono: HAHA MANI WOKE UP THIS AM AT 6AM WENT TO THE STORE FOR MILK MAN IT WAS 17 DEG. THE CADI SAID? WOW I WAS FROZE LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol yea its cold as ice! i got the car out side now warming up


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 3 2010, 12:13 PM~16168788
> *lol yea its cold as ice! i got the car out side now warming up
> *



HAHA THATS ENUFF TIME TO ROLL 1 ABOUT 30 MINS HAHA TOOK AWHILE OUT HERE FOR THE ICE TO MELT HAHA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hahaa hell yea smoke 1 so i can warm up and get ready for lunch lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 2 2010, 01:07 PM~16161393
> *sup skim ,wow now thats what i call some tru riders right there :0  :0  :0
> *


Man 3000 miles in 3 days will really make u question is it worth it. Hell muthafuckin yeah.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol thats rite :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 11:32 AM~16169617
> *Man 3000 miles in 3 days will really make u question is it worth it. Hell muthafuckin yeah.
> *


for u it is, thats just another day in L.A. lowridin to us!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 12:32 PM~16169617
> *Man 3000 miles in 3 days will really make u question is it worth it. Hell muthafuckin yeah.
> *



SHIT THAT JUST ONE WAY FOR US LOL 

HEY SNO YOU BRING DEASIA BY YOU NO ME AND HER HOMIES LOL 

WHAT SHE CALL ME ???LOL


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 3 2010, 11:00 PM~16173969
> *SHIT THAT JUST ONE WAY FOR US LOL
> 
> HEY SNO YOU BRING DEASIA BY YOU NO ME AND HER HOMIES LOL
> ...



haha yeah she asked about king craccerr the other day when we was watchng a big fish vid from 08 obsession show haha u have to spell her name right she said foolie-o d'asia she cal u i better b on the other end of ur phone? lol i just have to keep my 16 yr old girl away from u ur already asking for a 5 yr old where is CRIS HANSON when u need him? lol


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Happy New Year ryders.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> Happy New Year ryders.
> [/b]



bacc at cha homie :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wat it dew


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*WHATS GOOD FOLKS ...... :wave: *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

there yall go, wats been good tyrone


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 4 2010, 04:17 AM~16177504
> *haha yeah she asked about king craccerr the other day when we was watchng a big fish vid from 08 obsession show haha u have to spell her name right she said foolie-o d'asia she cal u i better b on the other end of ur phone? lol i just have to keep my 16 yr old girl away from u ur already asking for a 5 yr old where is CRIS HANSON when u need him? lol
> *



shit i can't spell my own name some days lol 

your phone called me the other day and i could hear her cuttin up lol she a fool


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jan 4 2010, 04:04 PM~16179982
> *shit i can't spell my own name some days lol
> 
> your phone called me the other day and i could hear her cuttin up lol she a fool
> *


haha blame it on the phone stop callin my LIL GIRL...... CHESTER I MEAN CRACCER LOL


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

AW HELL DON'T SAY SHIT LIKE THAT YOU KNOW HOW LIL IS


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 1 2010, 08:57 PM~16157852
> *you ever think the "black lowrider" topic has gone to shit because 99% of the people in it ARE NOT EVEN BLACK.
> :uh:
> *


*****-- YOU TRIPPIN' ON A WINNER FOR A CHICKEN DINNER, LET ME SCHOOL YOUR OLE WEENIE ASS :uh: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbPEhuvSw8I


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 2 2010, 05:29 PM~16164136
> *YO CF ANY SNEAK PICS OF THE 64? :biggrin:
> *


YOU WANNA SEE CF FOE?? HE ROLLIN FOX HILLS EVERY SUNDAY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 5 2010, 09:24 AM~16188835
> *:0
> *


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 4 2010, 11:39 AM~16178465
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Fam whats good witcha.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2010, 06:38 AM~16189094
> *:0
> *



2 Tonz says 
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 4 2010, 11:47 AM~16179837
> *there yall go, wats been good tyrone
> *


What's happenin', bro?! Man, just out here in Las Vegas doing my best to survive. Found anyone to install your moonroof?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> Hey Fam whats good witcha.
> [/b]


Doing my best to make it, 'G'. I'm serious about what I texted you. Gotta tie some loose ends out here first, but I'm serious about that.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 29 2009, 07:55 PM~16126941
> *ITS TIME TO DO SOMETHING NEW TO THIS BITCH IM TIRED OF LOOKING AT IT!
> 
> 
> ...


How you like them Gold rims? Im thinking about a set but I heard they fade real bad and the KO dont last..


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 5 2010, 02:23 PM~16192593
> *How you like them Gold rims? Im thinking about a set but I heard they fade real bad and the KO dont last..
> 
> *


*How about getting real D's or Zeniths and save the trouble of them fading and the knockoff breaking....just my $0.02.....  *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 5 2010, 03:48 PM~16192807
> *How about getting real D's or Zeniths and save the trouble of them fading and the knockoff breaking....just my $0.02.....
> *


 :biggrin: ya I hear ya. That will be my next major purchase.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 5 2010, 06:18 PM~16192559
> *What's happenin', bro?! Man, just out here in Las Vegas doing my best to survive. Found anyone to install your moonroof?
> *


i feel ya me to! i got some 1 in mind, hope to make that happen like real soon, you still got your 4?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 5 2010, 06:23 PM~16192593
> *How you like them Gold rims? Im thinking about a set but I heard they fade real bad and the KO dont last..
> 
> *


i tell you what! i wil only ride gold if its Ds and Zs they shit last but if you get that cheap shit u will get sum rusty ass faded shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 5 2010, 06:48 PM~16192807
> *How about getting real D's or Zeniths and save the trouble of them fading and the knockoff breaking....just my $0.02.....
> *


thats what i say!!!! sup chevy boy


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 5 2010, 05:20 PM~16192575
> *Doing my best to make it, 'G'. I'm serious about what I texted you. Gotta tie some loose ends out here first, but I'm serious about that.
> *


  I'm working on Sis to do the same. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 6 2010, 12:17 PM~16202349
> *:wave:
> *


Whats good down in GA.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its a lil nippy, its hard for me to work on my car out side cuz that cold be bitting :angry:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 6 2010, 12:35 PM~16202516
> *its a lil nippy, its hard for me to work on my car out side cuz that cold be bitting :angry:
> *


Shyyyyyyyt who you telling, I'm hope for just 2 more months of this cold weather up here so I can get out and get to work. The little heaters I got just ain't cuttin it. I rather just wait.


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

:wave: sup riderz


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 5 2010, 07:06 PM~16193664
> *:biggrin: ya I hear ya. That will be my next major purchase.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Jan 6 2010, 05:03 PM~16203973
> *:wave: sup riderz
> *



HELLO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 6 2010, 05:41 PM~16204803
> *HELLO HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


What it do Snow!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Jan 6 2010, 07:40 PM~16205495
> *What it do Snow!
> *



SAME OLE SAME BRO JUST TRYING TO FIND A GOOD LEAFER :uh:


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 6 2010, 06:41 PM~16205509
> *SAME OLE SAME BRO JUST TRYING TO FIND A GOOD LEAFER :uh:
> *


Yea I wanna do some myself. Hoping my man I work with here in Wilmington gets better soon. He out with shoulder surgery but does bad ass leafing and striping. Does a lot of work on bikes on the side. He is wanting to do some cars :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 6 2010, 07:41 PM~16205509
> *SAME OLE SAME BRO JUST TRYING TO FIND A GOOD LEAFER :uh:
> *


dont your boy perry got a leafer


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 6 2010, 08:27 PM~16207493
> *dont your boy perry got a leafer
> *


    a few


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 5 2010, 03:07 AM~16188356
> ******-- YOU TRIPPIN' ON A WINNER FOR A CHICKEN DINNER, LET ME SCHOOL YOUR OLE WEENIE ASS :uh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbPEhuvSw8I
> *


pinche joto brandon...



tell Abel I said hello.



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 6 2010, 10:27 PM~16207493
> *dont your boy perry got a leafer
> *



yeah but thats a wayz like to find one closer but we will c?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

well i feel that cuz, sup perry


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Morning. Gona have too crank the masta up. Cold out.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wat it dew foolios :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 7 2010, 10:49 AM~16212987
> *wat it dew foolios :biggrin:
> *


Tryin to dig my way out of this storm.


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*LIKE I ALWAYS SAY THERES NO PLACE LIKE CALI....AHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin: 

EVEN OUR UGLY WOMEN IS A #10 ANYWHERE ELSE..... :0 *
:roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 7 2010, 05:09 AM~16212333
> *Morning. Gona have too crank the masta up. Cold out.
> *


*WHERE'S THE PICS OF THE TRIP TO CALI???? :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 7 2010, 02:03 PM~16215765
> *WHERE'S THE PICS OF THE TRIP TO CALI????  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Haha. Ya I'm still tired. Only two drivers. And fin to roll to Ga for a weekend. Tons of pics I need to unload. And Cali got them asains! With ass at that! Seen some nice Navajos in az. But Texass had them white gals!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 5 2010, 07:33 PM~16196650
> *i feel ya me to! i got some 1 in mind, hope to make that happen like real soon, you still got your 4?
> *


If you found someone to install it, get it done! Yeah, I still have my '64. A friend is keeping it in his storage for me.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> I'm working on Sis to do the same.  :biggrin:
> [/b]


Man, keep working on her. It's hard out here in Las Vegas.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2010, 07:32 PM~16217089
> *If you found someone to install it, get it done! Yeah, I still have my '64. A friend is keeping it in his storage for me.
> *


o trust me its lines up :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2010, 07:32 PM~16217089
> *If you found someone to install it, get it done! Yeah, I still have my '64. A friend is keeping it in his storage for me.
> *


tyron did you have to grind down the moonroof bucket to fit the 64 roof??


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

GOOD AM PEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 7 2010, 06:33 PM~16217100
> *Man, keep working on her. It's hard out here in Las Vegas.
> *


  me and her go back an forth on who needs to come where. My bigest thing is I'm not trying to work for Metro.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 8 2010, 05:00 AM~16223618
> *GOOD AM PEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Two hour delAys all through NC for a no show on snow!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea whwere the cross country pics fool


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 7 2010, 05:37 PM~16218662
> *tyron did you have to grind down the moonroof bucket to fit the 64 roof??
> *


I wasn't present when it was being installed. I was in Las Vegas and the car and installer were in Chicago. If I were you, I wouldn't tackle installing it myself. I would hire someone who is knowledgeable in their installation.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> me and her go back an forth on who needs to come where. My bigest thing is I'm not trying to work for Metro.
> [/b]


You just bought a house and you're preparing to "jump the broom" this year. Moving to Las Vegas (or anywhere) shouldn't be a thought. Stay where you're at.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 8 2010, 05:14 PM~16227229
> *I wasn't present when it was being installed. I was in Las Vegas and the car and installer were in Chicago. If I were you, I wouldn't tackle installing it myself. I would hire someone who is knowledgeable in their installation.
> *


theres no 1 in these regions thats does this, and like i said before i aint got bread to send the car to cali or chi to just get my roof done, i got my skin flange for the car, i just need some 1 to cut and weld to flange in place of the roof wich i know a good body man that says he can do it


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

EVERYONE GET UP GET READY FOR CHOW COURT LINE CHOW READY FOR CHOW GET THE GUY NEXT TO U UP GET READY FOR CHOW COURT LINE CHOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHATS THAT?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 9 2010, 03:41 AM~16233633
> *WHATS THAT?
> *



COURT LINE CHOW CALL FOO LOL IM HONE NOW MAN IM BENT :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOL IM ALL FUCKED UP BEEN UP ALL NITE AND I GOT TO BE AT WORK IN 2 HOURS FUCK IM GOIN TO BE TIRED AS FUCK!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 9 2010, 06:02 AM~16234390
> *LOL IM ALL FUCKED UP BEEN UP ALL NITE AND I GOT TO BE AT WORK IN 2 HOURS FUCK IM GOIN TO BE TIRED AS FUCK!!
> *



MAN I DIDNT GOTO SLEEP TILL 330 AM AND NOW I HAVE TO GET UP AND GOTO THE SWAPMEET TRY TO FIND CHROME 302 ENG PARTS?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

www.myspace.com/snowmanrecords


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 8 2010, 08:09 PM~16230912
> *theres no 1 in these regions thats does this, and like i said before i aint got bread to send the car to cali or chi to just get my roof done, i got my skin flange for the car, i just need some 1 to cut and weld to flange in place of the roof wich i know a good body man that says he can do it
> *


if u fuck your car up (which im sure u will if you dont get a pro installer) I'm going to LMAO @ you!

Installing those roofs is an art only for the pros, u better start fucking with the older hot rod white guys or get your money up and send your car out of state to have it done right.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2010, 11:15 AM~16235042
> *if u fuck your car up (which im sure u will if you dont get a pro installer) I'm going to LMAO @ you!
> 
> Installing those roofs is an art only for the pros, u better start fucking with the older hot rod white guys or get your money up and send your car out of state to have it done right.
> *


FUCK THAT IMA CHANCE IT, MY PTNA INSTALLED A 42 IN HIS BOX HIMSELF AND LOOKS PRETTYU GOOD BEING HE DID IT BY HIMSELF!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 9 2010, 12:46 PM~16236768
> *FUCK THAT IMA CHANCE IT, MY PTNA INSTALLED A 42 IN HIS BOX HIMSELF AND LOOKS PRETTYU GOOD BEING HE DID IT BY HIMSELF!!
> *


I'M DONE TRYING TO TALK SENSE TO YOU AND HELP YOU WITH YOUR CAR. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2010, 08:02 PM~16238445
> *I'M DONE TRYING TO TALK SENSE TO YOU AND HELP YOU WITH YOUR CAR. GOOD LUCK.
> *


FOOL IM IN GA NOT CA ITS A BIG DIFFEREANCE!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 9 2010, 05:04 PM~16238458
> *FOOL IM IN GA NOT CA ITS A BIG DIFFEREANCE!
> *


No, it's not. They reproduce 95% of the parts to restore your 64. Theirs plenty decent painters in GA. And you have this website for help. You have no excuse. 

Your problem is that you don't have a plan for your car and your mind is scattered all over the place about it. You don't focus on one part of your car at a time. You buy your parts and try to do things in the wrong order. Restoring a car like a 64 requires a plan of execution, I.E: 1st Chassis work, 2nd paint/body, 3rd drivetrain, 4th electrical/stereo, 5th upholstery, 6thfinal assembley, 7th hydraulics. This will save you time and damage to your car.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IM STARTING FROM MY FRAME UP WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT???? I WAS TALKING ABOUT AS FAR AS MOONROOF INSTALLERS!!!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 9 2010, 07:20 PM~16238607
> *IM STARTING FROM MY FRAME UP WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT???? I WAS TALKING ABOUT AS FAR AS MOONROOF INSTALLERS!!!!!!
> *


my understanding is there is a guy in NY who has the correct jig to install the moonroof, that uses the original metal of the roof to form the flange.



welding in a flange is NOT the right way. its not even a decent way to do it. its one of those things where, if your not going to do it right, just leave it out.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2010, 05:32 PM~16238684
> *my understanding is there is a guy in NY who has the correct jig to install the moonroof, that uses the original metal of the roof to form the flange.
> welding in a flange is NOT the right way. its not even a decent way to do it. its one of those things where, if your not going to do it right, just leave it out.
> *


  Yeah man, a 80's caprice..who cares chop it up..but not an Impala.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2010, 08:32 PM~16238684
> *my understanding is there is a guy in NY who has the correct jig to install the moonroof, that uses the original metal of the roof to form the flange.
> welding in a flange is NOT the right way. its not even a decent way to do it. its one of those things where, if your not going to do it right, just leave it out.
> *


I SEEN PLENTY OF FOLKS JUST WELD THE FLANGE RING ON AND IT LOOKED DAMN GOOD TO ME? AND AGAIN IM NOT GOING ALL THE WAY TO NY TO FLANGE MY TOP :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2010, 08:40 PM~16238765
> *  Yeah man, a 80's caprice..who cares chop it up..but not an Impala.
> *


THERE YOU GO MR HATER


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 9 2010, 07:44 PM~16238786
> *I SEEN PLENTY OF FOLKS JUST WELD THE FLANGE RING ON AND IT LOOKED DAMN GOOD TO ME? AND AGAIN IM NOT GOING ALL THE WAY TO NY TO FLANGE MY TOP :uh:
> *


its your car, hack it you want....im just saying.


the dude might travel. you ever think of that???????? :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 9 2010, 05:44 PM~16238793
> *THERE YOU GO MR HATER
> *


 whos ur daddy? :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

he's in atlanta, theres a big custom car scene out there...no excuse.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2010, 04:32 PM~16238684
> *my understanding is there is a guy in NY who has the correct jig to install the moonroof, that uses the original metal of the roof to form the flange.
> welding in a flange is NOT the right way. its not even a decent way to do it. its one of those things where, if your not going to do it right, just leave it out.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2010, 08:45 PM~16238808
> *its your car, hack it you want....im just saying.
> the dude might travel. you ever think of that???????? :uh:
> *


I ALREADY NO HE WANTS A DAMN GRIP FOR THAT! HIM TO TRAVEL TO NY TO GA INSTALL MY ROOF THEN GO BACK TO NY FROM GA :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2010, 08:48 PM~16238833
> *he's in atlanta, theres a big custom car scene out there...no excuse.
> *


OK WHO THEN? YEA THERES A SCENE IN ATLANTA THAT DONT MEAN THERES GUYS THAT INSTALL THIS KINDA STUFF? I KNOW 2 GUYS FROM GA WHO SENT THERE CARS TO LA TO GET THERE ROOF DONE BECAUSE THERES NO 1 HERE THATS EXPERIANCED IN THAT TYPE OF WORK!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 9 2010, 08:50 PM~16238846
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I BET IF I HAD THAT DAMN FLANGE RINGS ILL BE ABLE TO DO THAT SHIT!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 9 2010, 07:50 PM~16238846
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


there you go, THE RIGHT WAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 9 2010, 05:54 PM~16238881
> *OK WHO THEN? YEA THERES A SCENE IN ATLANTA THAT DONT MEAN THERES GUYS THAT INSTALL THIS KINDA STUFF? I KNOW 2 GUYS FROM GA WHO SENT THERE CARS TO LA TO GET THERE ROOF DONE BECAUSE THERES NO 1 HERE THATS EXPERIANCED IN THAT TYPE OF WORK!!!
> *


You have to look around bro. If not, save your money and ship your car or the installer to/from. It's the only way to do it right. 

Maybe go to a hotrod/custom show where the older white dudes are, talk to them about it. Those guys are on a whole nother level than most lowriders and donk riders.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2010, 04:55 PM~16238892
> *there you go, THE RIGHT WAY. :biggrin:
> *


Came out alright too


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

looks great FCE, I have to talk to u later...i have interesting news 4 u...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 9 2010, 07:59 PM~16238938
> *Came out alright too
> 
> 
> ...


some dudes do it and dont even fuck up the paint.

its definitely ART.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Jan 9 2010, 05:59 PM~16238938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no you don't..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 9 2010, 06:08 PM~16239020
> *Damn Thats all I all I want right therrrrr!
> 
> no you don't..
> *


 pics of your so called "trip"?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:around:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 9 2010, 05:59 PM~16238938
> *Came out alright too
> 
> 
> ...


  came out tight. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 9 2010, 09:15 PM~16239087
> *pics of your so called "trip"?
> *


X2


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jan 9 2010, 05:01 PM~16238957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Some pics from New Years Day.......posted up at Chris Burger w/ Big Swanga


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

salaam fried chickin eater lol cool ass pics brother :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 10 2010, 12:26 AM~16242633
> *Some pics from New Years Day.......posted up at Chris Burger w/ Big Swanga
> 
> 
> ...


Tight Pics!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 10 2010, 04:26 AM~16242633
> *Some pics from New Years Day.......posted up at Chris Burger w/ Big Swanga
> 
> 
> ...



bad aZZ BRO :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CUZZIN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 10 2010, 01:19 PM~16243870
> *CUZZIN!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THA HITS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bHfJHjbU1A


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 10 2010, 06:43 AM~16243123
> *salaam fried chickin eater lol cool ass pics brother :biggrin:
> *


Walaikum salaam patna. Thanks


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+Jan 10 2010, 07:22 AM~16243241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 10 2010, 02:51 PM~16244462
> *
> :biggrin:
> *



I LIKE THAT MOON ALSO BRO LOOKS NICE IM THINKIN OF PUTTIN PATS ON MY LINCOLN?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 10 2010, 11:49 AM~16244444
> *Walaikum salaam patna. Thanks
> *


did you call CF yet? 

quit messin' around, buddy. :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CF PROBLY GOT SUM PROSTITUTES OFF OF CRAIGSLIST LOL


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 10 2010, 03:34 PM~16246512
> *did you call CF yet?
> 
> quit messin' around, buddy.  :uh:
> *


Damn.......RS getting annoyed  

I'm on the westside right now. If his cake ass is gonna be at work in the next two hours, I'll stop by. Otherwise I'll hit him up when I get back to tha hizzle.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 10 2010, 03:49 PM~16246612
> *CF PROBLY GOT SUM PROSTITUTES OF OF CRAIGSLIST LOL
> *


Birds of a feather.........CF and Whores. :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rimshot:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 10 2010, 07:49 PM~16246612
> *CF PROBLY GOT SUM PROSTITUTES OFF OF CRAIGSLIST LOL
> *



no he gets them on fig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 10 2010, 07:52 PM~16246641
> *Birds of a feather.........CF and Whores. :yes:
> *



kinda like rice & beans.................


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 10 2010, 07:52 PM~16246634
> *Damn.......RS getting annoyed
> 
> I'm on the westside right now. If his cake ass is gonna be at work in the next two hours, I'll stop by.  Otherwise I'll hit him up when I get back to tha hizzle.
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2010, 04:02 PM~16246732
> *
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 10 2010, 08:16 PM~16246856
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *



u know i wasnt gonna miss them to special words lol..


what u up to homie?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 10 2010, 04:17 PM~16246880
> *u know i wasnt gonna miss them to special words lol..
> what u up to homie?
> *


Putting in some work right now patna


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 10 2010, 04:52 PM~16246634
> *Damn.......RS getting annoyed
> 
> I'm on the westside right now. If his cake ass is gonna be at work in the next two hours, I'll stop by.  Otherwise I'll hit him up when I get back to tha hizzle.
> *


groovy plans.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 10 2010, 04:40 PM~16247085
> *groovy plans.
> *


stop it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OH IS CF STILL DELIVERING PIZZAS?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 10 2010, 06:08 PM~16247382
> *OH IS CF STILL DELIVERING PIZZAS?
> *


hold up - there is someone at my door. :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TELL HIM HE LATE SO BEEN MORE THAN 45 MINS SO WE GET THE PIZZA FREE


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 9 2010, 04:54 PM~16238881
> *OK WHO THEN? YEA THERES A SCENE IN ATLANTA THAT DONT MEAN THERES GUYS THAT INSTALL THIS KINDA STUFF? I KNOW 2 GUYS FROM GA WHO SENT THERE CARS TO LA TO GET THERE ROOF DONE BECAUSE THERES NO 1 HERE THATS EXPERIANCED IN THAT TYPE OF WORK!!!
> *


Bro, trust me when I tell you I know your frustration. Before I had my moonroof installed, I and a friend from Together Car Club (Chicago) were going to put our money together (no pun intended) and fly someone in from L.A. to install the roofs in our cars. We just so happend to get some flyers at an LRM show in Indy from someone installing them in Chicago. To make a long story short, I had it done the right way because that's what I wanted. If that's what you want also, you should "break bread" and fly the guy in from New York and have it done right. No one wants to hear excuses as to why it's done wrong.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

HELLO BROZ I NEED A GOOD AS LEAFER???????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2010, 02:26 PM~16254643
> *Bro, trust me when I tell you I know your frustration. Before I had my moonroof installed, I and a friend from Together Car Club (Chicago) were going to put our money together (no pun intended) and fly someone in from L.A. to install the roofs in our cars. We just so happend to get some flyers at an LRM show in Indy from someone installing them in Chicago. To make a long story short, I had it done the right way because that's what I wanted. If that's what you want also, you should "break bread" and fly the guy in from New York and have it done right. No one wants to hear excuses as to why it's done wrong.
> *


DAMN I KNOW THAT MITE BE MY WHOLE TAX CHECK LOL IMA SHOP AROUND MORE AND SEE WHAT THEY REALLY CHAGE TO COME DOWN HERE AND DO IT FIRST BEFORE I MAKE MOVES,THANKS TYRONE


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 11 2010, 02:43 PM~16255399
> *DAMN I KNOW THAT MITE BE MY WHOLE TAX CHECK LOL IMA SHOP AROUND MORE AND SEE WHAT THEY REALLY CHAGE TO COME DOWN HERE AND DO IT FIRST BEFORE I MAKE MOVES,THANKS TYRONE
> *


SORRY TO INTRUDE ON YOU GUYS PAGE. BUT IF IT MIGHT COST YOU THAT, I STILL THINK IT'S WORTH IT. A MOONROOF (ESPECIALLY A BIG 44) IS NOTHING TO BE PLAYING WITH. ONE BAD SLIP, AND THE CONSTRUCTION OF YOUR WHOLE ROOF CAN BUCKLE. PROTECT YOUR INVESTMENT AND GET IT DONE RIGHT. -PEACE


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2010, 11:54 AM~16255506
> *SORRY TO INTRUDE ON YOU GUYS PAGE.  BUT IF IT MIGHT COST YOU THAT, I STILL THINK IT'S WORTH IT.  A MOONROOF (ESPECIALLY A BIG 44) IS NOTHING TO BE PLAYING WITH.  ONE BAD SLIP, AND THE CONSTRUCTION OF YOUR WHOLE ROOF CAN BUCKLE.  PROTECT YOUR INVESTMENT AND GET IT DONE RIGHT.  -PEACE
> *


You're not intruding. You're welcome here.

You've added greatly to my point. Get it done right the first time.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2010, 05:45 PM~16256620
> *You're not intruding. You're welcome here.
> 
> You've added greatly to my point. Get it done right the first time.
> *



X2


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2010, 01:45 PM~16256620
> *You're not intruding. You're welcome here.
> 
> You've added greatly to my point. Get it done right the first time.
> *


Yeah but he terminated the other topic. I say we put him on banger probation. If he spells "see" like "C", or talks any BK this or 60s that......he gets rolled.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 11 2010, 02:59 PM~16257260
> *Yeah but he terminated the other topic. I say we put him on banger probation. If he spells "see" like "C", or talks any BK this or 60s that......he gets rolled.
> *


 :roflmao: FCE, you're silly, but right! :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2010, 03:04 PM~16257320
> *:roflmao: FCE, you're silly, but right!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 11 2010, 03:59 PM~16257260
> *Yeah but he terminated the other topic. I say we put him on banger probation. If he spells "see" like "C", or talks any BK this or 60s that......he gets rolled.
> *


CF's gonna get all hot in the kitchen!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 11 2010, 04:16 PM~16258099
> *CF's gonna get all hot in the kitchen!
> *


They don't have proper ventilation at Pizza Hut?  


In other news, I called Angelica and he didn't answer. I called twice. Couldn't have been that interesting news. :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 11 2010, 03:54 PM~16255506
> *SORRY TO INTRUDE ON YOU GUYS PAGE.  BUT IF IT MIGHT COST YOU THAT, I STILL THINK IT'S WORTH IT.  A MOONROOF (ESPECIALLY A BIG 44) IS NOTHING TO BE PLAYING WITH.  ONE BAD SLIP, AND THE CONSTRUCTION OF YOUR WHOLE ROOF CAN BUCKLE.  PROTECT YOUR INVESTMENT AND GET IT DONE RIGHT.  -PEACE
> *


shit fool i was just waiting for you to step in homie :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 11 2010, 09:32 PM~16259022
> * I called Angelica and he didn't answer. *


 :roflmao: he was probly rollin up the dough and twistin it in the air lol


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@Dec 30 2009, 05:37 PM~16137601
> *wasup fellas!! heres sum ridez from loyaly IV life all the way down under come to chill at the lounge...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HERES MY MOONROOF COLECTION LOL MY 40/42 SILVER TINT AND 2 44S SILVER


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 11 2010, 09:24 PM~16259626
> *HERES MY MOONROOF COLECTION LOL MY 40/42 SILVER TINT AND 2 44S SILVER
> 
> 
> ...


YUP.. THERE IT IS. THOSE THINGS ARE EXTREMELY HEAVY. IF NOT PROPERLY INSTALLED, IT CAN CAVE IN ON YOU FROM THE WEIGHT. SOME GUYS CHEAT A LITTLE BY WELDING THE LINCOLN METAL TO THE METAL OF YOUR EXISTING ROOF (NO FLANGE!!); THIS CAN ONLY BE DONE IF HAVE A FULL VINYL TOP TO HIDE THE WELDS. BUT THE DRAW BACK IS, THE MOONROOF IS NOT PROPERLY SEATED, SO TO SPEAK. WHEN INSTALLING IT THIS WAY, YOU NEED SOMEONE TO HELP YOU HOLD THAT SUCKER FLUSH-UP TO THE CEILING WHILE YOU BOLT IT IN. BUT USE LOCK WASHERS AND PRAY THAT THE BOLTS DON'T LOOSEN UP ANYWAY.. 'CAUSE IF THEY DO, YOU'LL HEAR A SQUEAKING NOISE FROM VIBRATION. AND EVENTUALLY THE MOONROOF WILL BREAK FREE DUE TO IT'S ENORMOUS WEIGHT. 

NOW, AS YOU CAN SEE FROM .CHICKEN EATER'S FLICS, THEY FLANGE HIS ROOF PROFESSIONALLY. THE BENDS AND CURVES ARE CLEAN. THE RING OF THE MOONROOF CAN BE SEATED PROPERLY. ALSO, THE BRACKETS THAT ARE REQUIRED TO PROPERLY SEAT THE MOONROOF ALSO SERVES AS REINFORCEMENT; THAT WAY YOU DON'T RISK THE ENTIRE TOP OF YOUR CAR BUCKLING, DUE TO HOPPING AND VIBRATION. INDEED, IT IS AN ART! SOME GUYS DON'T EVEN RUIN YOUR PAINT.. THAT'S ALL THEY DO ARE MOONROOFS, BECAUSE THEY SPECIALIZE IN IT. VETERAN INSTALLERS CAN KNOCK THEM OUT WITHIN A FEW HOURS. LOOK INTO DOGG. DO YOUR HOMEWORK, AND ESPECIALLY.. BE PATIENT (SOMETHING I LACK TO HAVE AT TIMES). WORSE CASE SCENARIO, FLY A FOOL IN AND PAY THAT BIG BREAD. STILL A WIN WIN SITUATION; YOU'LL HAVE YOUR MOONROOF (A GOOD INVESTMENT) AND YOU'RE AN ABLE BODY THAT CAN MAKE MORE MONEY, THAT YOU REALLY DID'NT MISS. SOME GUYS BLOW THEIR MONEY FROM TRICKING AND GETTIN HIGH.. I WONDER WHO THAT CAN BE :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 9 2010, 07:50 PM~16238846
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK^^

A SIMPLE TOOL LIKE A BALL PEIN HAMMER IS REQUIRED TO DO THE JOB.. WHY? WHY NOT A CLAW HAMMER? THESE THINGS ARE IMPERATIVE TO KNOW


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 11 2010, 10:24 PM~16259626
> *HERES MY MOONROOF COLECTION LOL MY 40/42 SILVER TINT AND 2 44S SILVER
> 
> 
> ...



sellme ome of those bumper kits loco?



GOOD AM EVERYONE......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i just got that 1 fool but will keep my eyes open 4 1


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 12 2010, 12:10 PM~16265307
> *i just got that 1 fool but will keep my eyes open 4 1
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FOR THE LINC


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 12 2010, 12:21 PM~16265391
> *FOR THE LINC
> *


 :nono: FLEETWOOD


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OH YEAH THATS RITE I 4GOT?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THIS GUY GOT A FEW, MAKE HIM AN OFFER? http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=516867


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SEE HERES MY OLD 5TH UNTILL SOME 1 REAR ENDED ME AND PUSHED MY BUCKET INN!!! :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 11 2010, 02:45 PM~16256620
> *You're not intruding. You're welcome here.
> 
> You've added greatly to my point. Get it done right the first time.
> *


 fucking kiss ass...i should post a pic of your shoes i took last year.... :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

WHERE ARE THE REAL RIDERS AT???


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

IN THIS VAN HAHA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WANT TO ROLL THAT WHOLE QUARTER PANEL UP LOL


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2010, 12:26 AM~16272830
> *I WANT TO ROLL THAT WHOLE QUARTER PANEL UP LOL
> *



I JUST WANNA SLEEP IN IT AND PIC A PIECE OFF EVERY ONCE N A WHILE HAHA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 13 2010, 12:28 AM~16272854
> *I JUST WANNA SLEEP IN IT AND PIC A PIECE OFF EVERY ONCE N A WHILE HAHA
> *


SHIT BOUT TIME YOU WAKE UP ITS JUST GOING TO BE THE FRAME LOL


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2010, 12:29 AM~16272877
> *SHIT BOUT TIME YOU WAKE UP ITS JUST GOING TO BE THE FRAME LOL
> *



WHO SAID I WAS GONNA REALY SLEEP? LOL :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEA U RITE LOL


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Whats good Riders.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> Whats good Riders.
> [/b]



SAME OLE SAME THIS WAY MAN COLD AS SHIT :angry: CANT TURN A BOLT PAINT A BAT OR NOTHING I HATE IT RIGHT NOW SO U C MY SHIT IS FUCCED HOWS YOU HOMIE LOL?


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 13 2010, 10:01 AM~16276212
> *SAME OLE SAME THIS WAY MAN COLD AS SHIT :angry: CANT TURN A BOLT PAINT A BAT OR NOTHING I HATE IT RIGHT NOW SO U C MY SHIT IS FUCCED HOWS YOU HOMIE LOL?
> *



I feel ya 100. 
tryin to get over this cold and cold weather.
Don't get me wrong I don't mind the down time in order to get focused on updates for the spring/summer riden season, but it would be nice if it was a mild winter. lol. 

Shyt space heaters just ain't cutting it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn im bout to go and help my patna change a flat on his 13s and then go to the junkyards before i go to work :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 12 2010, 09:40 AM~16265527
> *SEE HERES MY OLD 5TH UNTILL SOME 1 REAR ENDED ME AND PUSHED MY BUCKET INN!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Mine lasted about 5hrs!! Then some fuck pushed up on it and broke the fiber glass.. Im in the process of at least trying to shave and save it .. But damn.. I bought it painted and cut.. IT was a perfect match.. :angry: 












My great 50cent cover up sticker.. it has been removed.. and I think I ill try one more coat of paint when it warms up.. that should at least look better.. just been to cold . so I only been able to sand the bondo spot..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ye that fuckin sucks but i got another 1 just got to get warmed up to fit it on out here


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2010, 02:13 PM~16279350
> *ye that fuckin sucks but i got another 1 just got to get warmed up to fit it on out here
> *



Ima test ride it out this weekend in GA. If the weather is good..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 13 2010, 02:52 PM~16279670
> *Ima test ride it out this weekend in GA. If the weather is good..
> *


 how many times you gonna change ur name? :uh: and wheres these so-called trip to L.A. pics??? liar.


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

what craccin to my real ridaz!!!!
oh yea fucc lil scooty and that cracc head 187 pure[/B]..both of you clowns aint no loc's............... that on GSC 132nd st crippppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 13 2010, 06:25 PM~16280510
> *what craccin to my real ridaz!!!!
> oh yea fucc lil scooty and that cracc head 187 pure*..both of you clowns aint no loc's............... that on GSC 132nd st crippppppppppppppppppppppppppp
> [/b]


PM SENT!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 13 2010, 05:52 PM~16279670
> *Ima test ride it out this weekend in GA. If the weather is good..
> *


swang by the house then


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 13 2010, 07:25 PM~16280510
> *what craccin to my real ridaz!!!!
> oh yea fucc lil scooty and that cracc head 187 pure*..both of you clowns aint no loc's............... that on GSC 132nd st crippppppppppppppppppppppppppp
> [/b]


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2010, 08:12 PM~16283338
> *swang by the house then
> *


How far you from savana. Well be at the hooters. I got a room for sat night. Ro meeting.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 13 2010, 04:13 PM~16280406
> *how many times you gonna change ur name? :uh: and wheres these so-called trip to L.A. pics??? liar.
> *


Why I got to lie on going cross country. I posted and talked the whole time. :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 14 2010, 12:19 AM~16284228
> *How far you from savana. Well be at the hooters. I got a room for sat night.  Ro meeting.
> *


i think like 4 hours?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2010, 10:19 PM~16285199
> *i think like 4 hours?
> *


Damn. Well all be there around 5 PM to eat and drink. The hotel us right of 95 next to hooters.

I'm 5 hrs. But if your closer or before like going down I 95 let me know.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 13 2010, 09:21 PM~16284264
> *Why I got to lie on going cross country. I posted and talked the whole time.  :wow:
> *


 fuckin liar. post pics of you in L.A.

if your a phony too I'm str8....too many phonys in this topic and people who tolerate them as it is.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ATTENTION ALL RIDERZ!!!! SNOWS AKA CRIPN8EZ TWIN BOYS WAS JUST BORN AT 25 WEEKS, PLEASE EVERY 1 KEEP THE BOYS AND HIM N WIFE IN PRAYERS. I CAN ONLY IMAGINE AS A PARENT WHAT HIM AND HIS WIFE IS GOING THREW RITE NOW! BIG HOMIE IM HERE FOR YOU AND THOUGHTS N PRAYS WILL BE WITH ME BRO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2010, 10:32 PM~16285422
> *ATTENTION ALL RIDERZ!!!! SNOWS AKA CRIPN8EZ TWIN BOYS WAS JUST BORN AT 25 WEEKS, PLEASE EVERY 1 KEEP THE BOYS AND HIM N WIFE IN PRAYERS. I CAN ONLY IMAGINE AS A PARENT WHAT HIM AND HIS WIFE IS GOING THREW RITE NOW! BIG HOMIE IM HERE FOR YOU AND THOUGHTS N PRAYS WILL BE WITH ME BRO
> *


 thats too damn early...how many months is that??

I got him n them in my prayers. I have faith they will be fine.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I THINK THATS LIKE 4 5 MONTHS? CUZZ WE HERE BIG HOMIE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2010, 09:32 PM~16285422
> *ATTENTION ALL RIDERZ!!!! SNOWS AKA CRIPN8EZ TWIN BOYS WAS JUST BORN AT 25 WEEKS, PLEASE EVERY 1 KEEP THE BOYS AND HIM N WIFE IN PRAYERS. I CAN ONLY IMAGINE AS A PARENT WHAT HIM AND HIS WIFE IS GOING THREW RITE NOW! BIG HOMIE IM HERE FOR YOU AND THOUGHTS N PRAYS WILL BE WITH ME BRO
> *


Damn thats rough. Let him know FCE is hoping everything pans out well. His fam is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2010, 10:32 PM~16285422
> *ATTENTION ALL RIDERZ!!!! SNOWS AKA CRIPN8EZ TWIN BOYS WAS JUST BORN AT 25 WEEKS, PLEASE EVERY 1 KEEP THE BOYS AND HIM N WIFE IN PRAYERS. I CAN ONLY IMAGINE AS A PARENT WHAT HIM AND HIS WIFE IS GOING THREW RITE NOW! BIG HOMIE IM HERE FOR YOU AND THOUGHTS N PRAYS WILL BE WITH ME BRO
> *


Will do. Ill see if I can call and check on him later.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 13 2010, 10:28 PM~16285352
> *fuckin liar. post pics of you in L.A.
> 
> if your a phony too I'm str8....too many phonys in this topic and people who tolerate them as it is.
> *


Dude take this nonsense some where else. You got a negative vibe. I'm on my BB. So ill send some to your phone. Even pics of it snowing in Houston.  

Plus I called you the whole time to see what was up. Your ass phoney out! I came through la but stayed in san Jose. Also AZ on the way back.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 14 2010, 01:32 AM~16285422
> *ATTENTION ALL RIDERZ!!!! SNOWS AKA CRIPN8EZ TWIN BOYS WAS JUST BORN AT 25 WEEKS, PLEASE EVERY 1 KEEP THE BOYS AND HIM N WIFE IN PRAYERS. I CAN ONLY IMAGINE AS A PARENT WHAT HIM AND HIS WIFE IS GOING THREW RITE NOW! BIG HOMIE IM HERE FOR YOU AND THOUGHTS N PRAYS WILL BE WITH ME BRO
> *



YO GOOD LOOKING CUZZO MAN THATS MEANS ALOT BRO. IM DOING THE BEST I CAN DO CONCITERING THE SITUATION :tears: :tears: :tears: LAST NIGHT WAS SOO RUFF FOR ME U ALL MAN THANX FOR THE GOOD WORDS MY TUR BLUE HOMIES.

I KNOW U GOT ME 64 THANX..


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2010, 01:54 AM~16285698
> *thats too damn early...how many months is that??
> 
> I got him n them in my prayers. I have faith they will be fine.
> *



YEAH THATS EARLY ASS FUCC MAN I HATE IT :angry:  THATS ABOUT LILOVER 5 MOS.

THANX FOR THE WORDS LOCO AND THE CALL LAST NIGHT MAN


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 14 2010, 03:18 AM~16286539
> *Damn thats rough. Let him know FCE is hoping everything pans out well. His fam is in my thoughts and prayers.
> *



RUFF AS FUCC HOMIE  FCE MAN THANX FOR HAVING MY BACC LOC JUST KEEP THEM THOUGHT AND PRAYS COMING OUT FOR US BRO


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 14 2010, 09:14 AM~16287575
> *YO GOOD LOOKING CUZZO MAN THATS MEANS ALOT BRO. IM DOING THE BEST I CAN DO CONCITERING THE SITUATION :tears:  :tears:  :tears: LAST NIGHT WAS SOO RUFF FOR ME U ALL MAN THANX FOR THE GOOD WORDS MY TUR BLUE HOMIES.
> 
> I KNOW U GOT ME 64 THANX..
> *



:angel: your fam is in our preyers playboy.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> :angel: your fam is in our preyers playboy.
> [/b]



THANX MY HOMIE MEANS ALOT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 14 2010, 10:14 AM~16287575
> *YO GOOD LOOKING CUZZO MAN THATS MEANS ALOT BRO. IM DOING THE BEST I CAN DO CONCITERING THE SITUATION :tears:  :tears:  :tears: LAST NIGHT WAS SOO RUFF FOR ME U ALL MAN THANX FOR THE GOOD WORDS MY TUR BLUE HOMIES.
> 
> I KNOW U GOT ME 64 THANX..
> *


IM HEAR TILL THE END HOMIE, WHAT EVER YOU NEED OR THAT I CAN DO IM HEAR


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 14 2010, 12:04 PM~16288375
> *IM HEAR TILL THE END HOMIE, WHAT EVER YOU NEED OR THAT I CAN DO IM HEAR
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 14 2010, 12:38 PM~16288636
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE THAT 1 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

God bless Snow


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 14 2010, 07:17 AM~16287590
> *YEAH THATS EARLY ASS FUCC MAN I HATE IT :angry:   THATS ABOUT LILOVER 5 MOS.
> 
> THANX FOR THE WORDS LOCO AND THE CALL LAST NIGHT MAN
> *


  

Hang in there.


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 14 2010, 06:18 AM~16287598
> *RUFF AS FUCC HOMIE  FCE MAN THANX FOR HAVING MY BACC LOC JUST KEEP THEM THOUGHT AND PRAYS COMING OUT FOR US BRO
> *


*Twin love homie....My boys were born 6 months early. Everything will pan out just believe and things will be fine. My prayers are with you and your family... Stay up
homeboy keep ya head up ............. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEA IM REALLY HOPING FOR THE BEST, HAVE FAITH HOMIE THE LORD WORKS IN MISTERIOUS WAYS


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2010, 10:32 AM~16289074
> *God bless Snow
> *


Real ridaz on this topic square! Kick rocks!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 12 2010, 04:49 PM~16269738
> *fucking kiss ass...i should post a pic of your shoes i took last year.... :uh:
> *


Never do I kiss anyones ass. If he (187Pure) comes in this topic posting useful information, I can respect that. Trust, I haven't forgotten the things of the past.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2010, 01:32 PM~16289074
> *God bless Snow
> *



THANX LOCO AND THANX FOR THE PHONE CALL ALSO


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2010, 03:06 PM~16289881
> *
> 
> Hang in there.
> *



I AM AND ITS GETING BETTER LOC THANX FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 14 2010, 04:02 PM~16290290
> *Twin love homie....My boys were born 6 months early. Everything will pan out just believe and things will be fine. My prayers are with you and your family... Stay up
> homeboy keep ya head up .............  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



DAAM HOMIE FOR REALZ? IM GLAD URZ R OK LOC.. THANX FOR THE GOOD WORDS MAN  


HEAD IS WAY UP CHEST OUT IM GETTING THERE


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 14 2010, 04:17 PM~16290438
> *YEA IM REALLY HOPING FOR THE BEST, HAVE FAITH HOMIE THE LORD WORKS IN MISTERIOUS WAYS
> *


THANX BRO YEAH HE DOES, SHIT I WAS THINKING TODAY SHIT HE TOOK ME OUT OF MY COMA N 86 FOR SUM THING AND THAT IS TO LOOK OVER THESE 2 BOYZ AND MAKE US ALL STRONGER AND ALL A LIL CLOSER :cheesy: 



GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 14 2010, 05:53 PM~16293082
> *THANX BRO YEAH HE DOES, SHIT I WAS THINKING TODAY SHIT HE TOOK ME OUT OF MY COMA N 86 FOR SUM THING AND THAT IS TO LOOK OVER THESE 2 BOYZ AND MAKE US ALL STRONGER AND ALL A LIL CLOSER :cheesy:
> GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I REMEMBER THAT STORY, WHEN YOU GOT A HOT SHOT OF SHERM AND THEY FOUND YOU IN IN A DUMPSTER WITH YOUR ASS HANGIN' OUT....MAN U LUCKY. :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2010, 08:58 PM~16293139
> *I REMEMBER THAT STORY, WHEN YOU GOT A HOT SHOT OF SHERM AND THEY FOUND YOU IN IN A DUMPSTER WITH YOUR ASS HANGIN' OUT....MAN U LUCKY.  :happysad:
> *


 :uh: sayy whatttttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SO WHATS THE WORD ON G??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

We've been talking about him for 3 years, why havent you wrote him?


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

T.G.I.F.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2010, 04:25 AM~16298198
> *We've been talking about him for 3 years, why havent you wrote him?
> *


PM ME THE ADDRESS FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2010, 10:32 PM~16285422
> *ATTENTION ALL RIDERZ!!!! SNOWS AKA CRIPN8EZ TWIN BOYS WAS JUST BORN AT 25 WEEKS, PLEASE EVERY 1 KEEP THE BOYS AND HIM N WIFE IN PRAYERS. I CAN ONLY IMAGINE AS A PARENT WHAT HIM AND HIS WIFE IS GOING THREW RITE NOW! BIG HOMIE IM HERE FOR YOU AND THOUGHTS N PRAYS WILL BE WITH ME BRO
> *


you wife and boys are in my prayers snow


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

It's all good.


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2010, 11:09 AM~16300532
> *This dude 187fake has been callin my shit everyday for the last week cryin...I think I really hurt his feeling with these keystrokes
> 
> I'm sorry homie, I'll leave you alone...you go ahead and be a 40 something crip in PA while buying your NOS gangter clothes online. I won't bother you no more.
> ...


 :roflmao: 
u mean to tell me this fool is cyber crip..got dam!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

-post deleted-


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

-post deleted-


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

No 187, TMH is/was not me.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

BULLSHIT SQUASHED.. KEEP IT RIDIN YALL!

-PEACE
187PURE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

we just need to let stuff go!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 15 2010, 01:12 PM~16300573
> *:roflmao:
> u mean to tell me this fool is cyber crip..got dam!!!
> *


 :no: JUST A MAN THAT LOVE'S LOWRIDING.. MY OTHER "EXTRACURRICULAR ACTIVITIES" ARE ANCIENT HISTORY- STAY UP!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 15 2010, 01:42 PM~16300829
> *we just need to let stuff go!!!!!!
> *


DONE DEAL!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

SNOW WHAT'S UP!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Crenshaw's Finest @ Jan 15 2010, 11:09 AM) 
This dude 187fake has been callin my shit everyday for the last week cryin...I think I really hurt his feeling with these keystrokes

I'm sorry homie, I'll leave you alone...you go ahead and be a 40 something crip in PA while buying your NOS gangter clothes online. I won't bother you no more. 

I'm here to Lowride, not gangbang, especially on some weerdo with a partscar anyway.



> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jan 15 2010, 01:12 PM~16300573
> *:roflmao:
> u mean to tell me this fool is cyber crip..got dam!!!
> *


BTW 'TMH', IN RETROSPECT TO CF's COMMENT, I LEFT THE MAN 1 VOICEMAIL.. SINCE THEN, WE HANDLED OUR SHIT LIKE MEN. THE SITUATION HAS BEEN SQUASHED


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 15 2010, 11:44 AM~16299375
> *you wife and boys are in my prayers snow
> *



THANX LOCO


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 15 2010, 02:52 PM~16300884
> *SNOW WHAT'S UP!
> *



CHILLIN HOMIE TRYING TO TAKE IT SLOW WITH THESE TWINS SHIT AINT HARD BUT GOD HAS IT UNDER CONTROL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHY THE BEEF UP IN HERE FUCK THAT DUMB SHIT, IF YALL FUCK UP MY TOPIC IM KICKIN BOTH YALL ASSES LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 15 2010, 07:22 PM~16303204
> *CHILLIN HOMIE TRYING TO TAKE IT SLOW WITH THESE TWINS SHIT AINT HARD BUT GOD HAS IT UNDER CONTROL
> *


MAN THATS GOOD TO HEAR BIG HOMIE, SO YALL STILL AT THE HOSPITAL RIGHT FOR A MINUTE HUH?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 15 2010, 07:25 PM~16303233
> *WHY THE BEEF UP IN HERE FUCK THAT DUMB SHIT, IF YALL FUCK UP MY TOPIC IM KICKIN BOTH YALL ASSES LOL :biggrin:
> *



AND IM HELPING MY LOC :angry: CHILL OUT ON ALL THE DUMB SHIT LETS LOWRIDE SHIT ALL THE LUV U CATS GIVING ME FOR MY ISSUE Y CANT WE SHOW THE SAME LUV TO EACH OTHER MAN LIFE IS WAY TO SHORT FOR DUMB SHIT. MY EYES ARE SO WIDE OPEN RIGHT NOW SHIT I THINK I HAVE A SMALL NEW OUT LOOK ON SHIT REAL TALK.........


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 15 2010, 07:35 PM~16303319
> *MAN THATS GOOD TO HEAR BIG HOMIE, SO YALL STILL AT THE HOSPITAL RIGHT FOR A MINUTE HUH?
> *



WELL IM HOME NOW CUZZ ITS MY WEEKEND TO HAVE MY OTHER KIDS IVE BEEN THERE FOR DAYZ I NEEDED A BREAK U KNOW. PLUS KIDS UNDER 18 CANT GO UP STAIRS SO I WONT B BACC TO THE TWINS TILL TOMARROW BUT THEY GOOD.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEA THE LOWRIDING GODS WOULDNT LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 15 2010, 07:44 PM~16303404
> *WELL IM HOME NOW CUZZ ITS MY WEEKEND TO HAVE MY OTHER KIDS IVE BEEN THERE FOR DAYZ I NEEDED A BREAK U KNOW. PLUS KIDS UNDER 18 CANT GO UP STAIRS SO I WONT B BACC TO THE TWINS TILL TOMARROW BUT THEY GOOD.
> *


YEA GOT TO BE THERE FOR THE FAM BAM CUZ,


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 15 2010, 07:44 PM~16303413
> *YEA THE LOWRIDING GODS WOULDNT LIKE THAT  :biggrin:
> *



WOULD THAT B THE HOLLY RIDER LOL?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 15 2010, 07:47 PM~16303435
> *WOULD THAT B THE HOLLY RIDER LOL?
> *


THE ALLMITY RIDER :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 15 2010, 07:45 PM~16303420
> *YEA GOT TO BE THERE FOR THE FAM BAM CUZ,
> *



YEAH I HATE I CANT BRING THE KIDS AND THAT MEANS I CANT C THE TWINS  I BOUT TO SEND FOR MY 16 YE OLD SON N COMPTON SO HE CAN HELP ME OUT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 15 2010, 07:48 PM~16303450
> *YEAH I HATE I CANT BRING THE KIDS AND THAT MEANS I CANT C THE TWINS  I BOUT TO SEND FOR MY 16 YE OLD SON N COMPTON SO HE CAN HELP ME OUT
> *


COULD ALWAYS USE HELP HOMIE


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

DIRT WEST GOOD LOCO?


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 15 2010, 05:19 PM~16303674
> *DIRT WEST GOOD LOCO?
> *


West Good witcha?? Just popping in checking things out....
I'm gonna hit U on the celly cell this weekend. :biggrin: 


errrthing gonna work out wit yo situation......trust and believe...

Bout to hit the streetz have a drink wit the homies..

All yall riderz stay up.!! 
It could be a lot worse.....ask dem folks in Haitai :yessad:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 15 2010, 07:26 PM~16303727
> *West Good witcha?? Just popping in checking things out....
> I'm gonna hit U on the celly cell this weekend. :biggrin:
> errrthing gonna work out wit yo situation......trust and believe...
> ...


WHAT UP DIRT DIZZLE!.. BEEN A WHILE.. YEAH MAN, I'M BOUT TO HAVE A DRINK MY DAMN SELF, BUT ON THE SOLO TIP. BOUT TO BULLGUARD THE JUKE BOX.. SHIT, ONLY THING THEY GOT ON THAT MAWFUCKA I LIKE IS DJ QUIK AND SHORT DOGG. BUT FUCK IT, PEOPLE IN THE BAR JUST GON' HAVE TO BE MAD 'CAUSE I'MA PLAY BOUT 10 TRACKS.. GOT TO GET MY GROOVE ON BEFORE THE KNUCKLE HEADS LOAD IT UP WITH LIL WAYNE. -BE EAZY!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 15 2010, 08:26 PM~16303727
> *West Good witcha?? Just popping in checking things out....
> I'm gonna hit U on the celly cell this weekend. :biggrin:
> errrthing gonna work out wit yo situation......trust and believe...
> ...


man im good bro keeping my nerves down and talking to god alot u know. but the situation is getting better already :biggrin: i do trust and now i beleave loc.

hit me when u can bro tell the homies i said west up..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Just keep your head up snow. Your no stranger to pain. It could be a lot worse like Dirt said...

I'm on my way to the iron house, time to start cutting up for spring and summer and shed the weight I gained over the winter/fall. Snow, you can do this too, it might help alleviate your frustrations. 

There will be no more beef in here, not from me anyway...I'm still the car commitee up in this bitch though, so don't post no dumb shit or else!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 15 2010, 10:47 PM~16304884
> *Just keep your head up snow. Your no stranger to pain. It could be a lot worse like Dirt said...
> 
> I'm on my way to the iron house, time to start cutting up for spring and summer and shed the weight I gained over the winter/fall. Snow, you can do this too, it might help alleviate your frustrations.
> ...



get ur buff on loc lol. i know ive been thru alot and yes i have felt pain b 4 but its kinda different? but im good thanx loco


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

yo just got off phone with the wifie she said the doctor is very inpressed with how daeton & ryder are inproving on there breathing man im so happy and proud of my boys and just over all a lil more relaxed.. oh yea it has been a change n the spellin of daetons name its not dayton anymore its DAETON lol man i guess the wifie's alwayz have the last say so lol???? yeah im home if u was wonderin cuzz i have the other 2 kids with me D'ASIA & TRISTIN i hate that i cant bring them to the hospital dam rules lol...............


THANX EVERYONE THEY ARE DOING BETTER THANX TO YOUR PRAYS AND SUPPORT.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wow thats fucking good news for all of us!!! D&R are just taking it 1 day at a time


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 16 2010, 12:30 AM~16305832
> *wow thats fucking good news for all of us!!!  D&R are just taking it 1 day at a time
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 15 2010, 09:47 PM~16305467
> *yo just got off phone with the wifie she said the doctor is very inpressed with how daeton & ryder are inproving on there breathing man im so happy and proud of my boys and just over all a lil more relaxed.. oh yea it has been a change n the spellin of daetons name its not dayton anymore its DAETON lol man i guess the wifie's alwayz have the last say so lol???? yeah im home if u was wonderin cuzz i have the other 2 kids with me D'ASIA & TRISTIN i hate that i cant bring them to the hospital dam rules lol...............
> THANX EVERYONE THEY ARE DOING BETTER THANX TO YOUR PRAYS AND SUPPORT.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

No color lines


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 15 2010, 07:47 PM~16305467
> *yo just got off phone with the wifie she said the doctor is very inpressed with how daeton & ryder are inproving on there breathing man im so happy and proud of my boys and just over all a lil more relaxed.. oh yea it has been a change n the spellin of daetons name its not dayton anymore its DAETON lol man i guess the wifie's alwayz have the last say so lol???? yeah im home if u was wonderin cuzz i have the other 2 kids with me D'ASIA & TRISTIN i hate that i cant bring them to the hospital dam rules lol...............
> THANX EVERYONE THEY ARE DOING BETTER THANX TO YOUR PRAYS AND SUPPORT.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*FASHO THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR...TWIN LOVE MY BOY...... MY FAMILY IS WITH YOU
ALL OF YOU ARE IN OUR PRAYERS!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 16 2010, 05:06 AM~16307785
> *:thumbsup:
> *



YO SKIM THANX BRO


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 16 2010, 05:22 AM~16307828
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> FASHO THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR...TWIN LOVE MY BOY...... MY FAMILY IS WITH YOU
> ...



YEAH I LIKE TO HEAR GOOD THINGS ALSO LOCO :biggrin: THANX FOR THE TWIN LUV BRO AND TELL UR WHOLE FAM I SAID THANX A MILLION


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GANGSTER VS PUNCHY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaI5mQZwR9o


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

PART 2 :cheesy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A10vjThce4Q


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

WEST WEST HOMIZ WELL IM OFF TO THE HOSPITAL PEACE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

KEEP US POSTED :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 16 2010, 03:58 PM~16309892
> *KEEP US POSTED :biggrin:
> *



U KNOW I HAD TO BRING THE LAPTOP WITH ME LOL. ALL THE SAME STILL SHIT IN SUM THING LIKE THIS NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS  

I KEEP LOOKING AT THEM MAN THEY LOOK JUST LIKE ME LIKE ALL THE OTHER KIDS I HAVE IM A STRONG MOFO LOL PLUS I DO ALL THE WORK STUR IT LIKE MOFO COFFIE HAHA :0


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

FCE WHATS GOOD HOMIE HOW THINGS UR WAY?

THANX BRO


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 16 2010, 12:11 PM~16309991
> *FCE WHATS GOOD HOMIE HOW THINGS UR WAY?
> 
> THANX BRO
> *


Real busy these days. Good to hear things are starting to look up for you. I know a handful of people who's kids were premature and everything has been working out well for them. They probably won't be able to come home for a few months though; which is actually a good thing if they're getting good care.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 16 2010, 04:19 PM~16310050
> *Real busy these days. Good to hear things are starting to look up for you. I know a handful of people who's kids were premature and everything has been working out well for them. They probably won't be able to come home for a few months though; which is actually a good thing if they're getting good care.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ATTENTION ATTENTION A LIL UPDATE - SNOW SAID RYDER IS DOING A LIL BAD THEY SAY BLOOD HAD GOTTEN TO HIS BRAIN, SO PLEASE ALL PRAY STRONG FOR THE LIL HOMIES HE REALLY NEEDS IT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 16 2010, 08:01 PM~16312080
> *ATTENTION ATTENTION A LIL UPDATE - SNOW SAID RYDER IS DOING A LIL BAD THEY SAY BLOOD HAD GOTTEN TO HIS BRAIN, SO PLEASE ALL PRAY STRONG FOR THE LIL HOMIES HE REALLY NEEDS IT
> *


aw man thats not good. Snow we are pulling for you guys. Prayers and thoughts hope the lord willing will take care of the situation homie.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 17 2010, 02:36 AM~16314245
> *aw man thats not good. Snow we are pulling for you guys. Prayers and thoughts hope the lord willing will take care of the situation homie.
> *



thanx man shit the hardest G killer what ever type of bad ass it may be wow u cant b perpaired for sum thing like this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thanx everyone every lil bit helps peps im so fucced up right now things was looking up for ryder now its not good at all.....


LORD PLEASE HELP MY BOYZ MOSTLY RYDER HE NEEDS U MORE THEN EVER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

hang in there, man. :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ITS ANOTHER DAY, HOPE LIL RYDER OK


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 16 2010, 11:36 AM~16308663
> *PART 2 :cheesy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A10vjThce4Q
> *


DAMN, THAT WASN'T BAD.. WHICH VOL. IS THAT?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

SNOW, I TRIED TO CALL YOU.. I HOPE THINGS ARE ON THE UP AND UP


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

snow keep your head up bro.may god give you the strength through these tough times your going through.you and your family are in my prayers


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 17 2010, 11:44 AM~16316381
> *ITS ANOTHER DAY, HOPE LIL RYDER OK
> *


Yup our prayers see with snow too!
You should have came on out to savanna.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 17 2010, 11:21 PM~16320487
> *Yup our prayers see with snow too!
> You should have came on out to savanna.
> *


yea but my situation was fucked up tho


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

what up to my fellow lowriders!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I SEEN YOU FINALLY SOLD THE COUPE, SO UP YOUR SLEEVE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 17 2010, 11:03 PM~16322702
> *yea but my situation was fucked up tho
> *


This weather was crazy! And I drove the masta. Q showed me around sunday. perfect weather for at least 2 hours. Lol.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

YO GOOD NEWS RYDER IS INPROVING WITH EVERYTHING HE IS UP GRADING TO A EAZYER BREATHING MACHINE. I AM SO HAPPY THATS MY BOY B N A RYDER LOL.....VIDELLS ARE GREAT, NOW THERE GONNA TAKE ANOTHER BRAIN SCAN AND C IF THE BLEEDING STOPED SO PRAY A LIL MORE FOR HIM BUT ALL N ALL HES GETTING BETTER THEY EVEN STOPED THE INFUSONS ON GIVING HIM MO BLOOD HES DOING IT ON HIS OWN NOW 

DAETON IS GOOD JUST NEEDS TO GROWN AND HE IS DOING THAT AT A GOOD PACE SO SO FAR THINGS ARE UP!!!!!!

FUCC YEAH THANX TO MOST OF U AND UR PRAYERS ITS HELPING OUT AND WE WANNA THANK U AGAIN........


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 18 2010, 08:48 AM~16325461
> *YO GOOD NEWS RYDER IS INPROVING WITH EVERYTHING HE IS UP GRADING TO A EAZYER BREATHING MACHINE. I AM SO HAPPY THATS MY BOY B N A RYDER LOL.....VIDELLS ARE GREAT, NOW THERE GONNA TAKE ANOTHER BRAIN SCAN AND C IF THE BLEEDING STOPED SO PRAY A LIL MORE FOR HIM BUT ALL N ALL HES GETTING BETTER THEY EVEN STOPED THE INFUSONS ON GIVING HIM MO BLOOD HES DOING IT ON HIS OWN NOW
> 
> DAETON IS GOOD JUST NEEDS TO GROWN AND HE IS DOING THAT AT A GOOD PACE SO SO FAR THINGS ARE UP!!!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 18 2010, 12:48 PM~16325461
> *YO GOOD NEWS RYDER IS INPROVING WITH EVERYTHING HE IS UP GRADING TO A EAZYER BREATHING MACHINE. I AM SO HAPPY THATS MY BOY B N A RYDER LOL.....VIDELLS ARE GREAT, NOW THERE GONNA TAKE ANOTHER BRAIN SCAN AND C IF THE BLEEDING STOPED SO PRAY A LIL MORE FOR HIM BUT ALL N ALL HES GETTING BETTER THEY EVEN STOPED THE INFUSONS ON GIVING HIM MO BLOOD HES DOING IT ON HIS OWN NOW
> 
> DAETON IS GOOD JUST NEEDS TO GROWN AND HE IS DOING THAT AT A GOOD PACE SO SO FAR THINGS ARE UP!!!!!!
> ...


fuck yea thats what im talking about, hope he juyst gets beeter from here on out


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 18 2010, 09:48 AM~16325461
> *YO GOOD NEWS RYDER IS INPROVING WITH EVERYTHING HE IS UP GRADING TO A EAZYER BREATHING MACHINE. I AM SO HAPPY THATS MY BOY B N A RYDER LOL.....VIDELLS ARE GREAT, NOW THERE GONNA TAKE ANOTHER BRAIN SCAN AND C IF THE BLEEDING STOPED SO PRAY A LIL MORE FOR HIM BUT ALL N ALL HES GETTING BETTER THEY EVEN STOPED THE INFUSONS ON GIVING HIM MO BLOOD HES DOING IT ON HIS OWN NOW
> 
> DAETON IS GOOD JUST NEEDS TO GROWN AND HE IS DOING THAT AT A GOOD PACE SO SO FAR THINGS ARE UP!!!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: that whats up bro.you can have all the best doctors in the world but at the end of the day there is only one man that decides our future.power of prayer.untill you go through things in life you dont understand.i had my wake up call in october and see life awhole lot different know


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 18 2010, 11:48 AM~16325461
> *YO GOOD NEWS RYDER IS INPROVING WITH EVERYTHING HE IS UP GRADING TO A EAZYER BREATHING MACHINE. I AM SO HAPPY THATS MY BOY B N A RYDER LOL.....VIDELLS ARE GREAT, NOW THERE GONNA TAKE ANOTHER BRAIN SCAN AND C IF THE BLEEDING STOPED SO PRAY A LIL MORE FOR HIM BUT ALL N ALL HES GETTING BETTER THEY EVEN STOPED THE INFUSONS ON GIVING HIM MO BLOOD HES DOING IT ON HIS OWN NOW
> 
> DAETON IS GOOD JUST NEEDS TO GROWN AND HE IS DOING THAT AT A GOOD PACE SO SO FAR THINGS ARE UP!!!!!!
> ...



THAT'S GOOD TO HEAR HOMIE


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 18 2010, 12:46 AM~16323661
> *I SEEN YOU FINALLY SOLD THE COUPE, SO UP YOUR SLEEVE NOW :biggrin:
> *


yeah she made it to houston on friday. i dont know what my next move is lol. but she gotta be hot. i cant just be a lowrider. im a hopper. but clean though. lol


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I got a 2 door brougham for u alvin ill give u a bomb homie deal


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hook me up with the 2dr :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 10 2010, 01:26 AM~16242633
> *Some pics from New Years Day.......posted up at Chris Burger w/ Big Swanga
> 
> 
> ...


FCE It was cool meeting you...Ill be looking foward to tippin in the line with you when i drive my car back to the land of lowriding...Real soon real soon..Perris to LA.what a ride.......


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

THANX AGAIN HOMIES/BRUTHAZ MAN GOD IS GOOD AND I ALSO C THINGS N A WHOLE DIF LIGHT NOW ALSO SHIT IVE BEEN N A COMA,SEEN HOMIES PASS,SHOT,ALL KINDS OF SHIT BUT THIS OPENS UR EYE TO THE FULLEST MAN.....


THANX ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MOST OF ALL GOD I THANX U.................


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Today was awesome. Daeton is doing great. Lowered vent settings, getting milk, and has a smaller PDA. Ryder is off the vent totally, getting milk and his PDA is gone. Ultrasound was the same. He did a complete 180. God heard our prayers. I am so happy.... I cant even begin to explain. Thank you for your continued suppo...rt. It is wonderful to have your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 19 2010, 12:21 AM~16333489
> *Today was awesome. Daeton is doing great. Lowered vent settings, getting milk, and has a smaller PDA. Ryder is off the vent totally, getting milk and his PDA is gone. Ultrasound was the same. He did a complete 180. God heard our prayers. I am so happy.... I cant even begin to explain. Thank you for your continued suppo...rt. It is wonderful to have your thoughts and prayers!
> *


MAN THATS WONDERFULL HOMIE, ITS A BLESSING. BE THINKIN BOUT YALL EVERYDAY CUZ


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 18 2010, 02:35 PM~16328131
> *I got a 2 door brougham for u alvin ill give u a bomb homie deal
> *


im not gonna build another rider just yet. imma hold off a little


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 18 2010, 09:21 PM~16333489
> *Today was awesome. Daeton is doing great. Lowered vent settings, getting milk, and has a smaller PDA. Ryder is off the vent totally, getting milk and his PDA is gone. Ultrasound was the same. He did a complete 180. God heard our prayers. I am so happy.... I cant even begin to explain. Thank you for your continued suppo...rt. It is wonderful to have your thoughts and prayers!
> *


That a testimony! And the power you called on brotha! And support made it even heard faster! 
.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 19 2010, 02:26 AM~16335407
> *MAN THATS WONDERFULL HOMIE, ITS A BLESSING. BE THINKIN BOUT YALL EVERYDAY CUZ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 19 2010, 08:53 AM~16336658
> *That a testimony! And the power you called on brotha! And support made it even heard faster!
> .
> *


 :thumbsup: YES IT IS


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 18 2010, 09:21 PM~16333489
> *Today was awesome. Daeton is doing great. Lowered vent settings, getting milk, and has a smaller PDA. Ryder is off the vent totally, getting milk and his PDA is gone. Ultrasound was the same. He did a complete 180.*



good news, man.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i mite say fuck the 64 and mite have to get this 59 :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 19 2010, 07:47 PM~16344727
> *i mite say fuck the 64 and mite have to get this 59 :wow:
> *


Oh. My.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: YEA THINKING BOUT SELLING THE 64 FOR BOUT 2500 :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SNOW HOPE THANGS STILL GOOD YOUR WAY HOMIE


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 18 2010, 11:48 AM~16325461
> *YO GOOD NEWS RYDER IS INPROVING WITH EVERYTHING HE IS UP GRADING TO A EAZYER BREATHING MACHINE. I AM SO HAPPY THATS MY BOY B N A RYDER LOL.....VIDELLS ARE GREAT, NOW THERE GONNA TAKE ANOTHER BRAIN SCAN AND C IF THE BLEEDING STOPED SO PRAY A LIL MORE FOR HIM BUT ALL N ALL HES GETTING BETTER THEY EVEN STOPED THE INFUSONS ON GIVING HIM MO BLOOD HES DOING IT ON HIS OWN NOW
> 
> DAETON IS GOOD JUST NEEDS TO GROWN AND HE IS DOING THAT AT A GOOD PACE SO SO FAR THINGS ARE UP!!!!!!
> ...


  good to hear that he is doing better.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

everything is good with daeton & ryder right now thanx fam for the prayers and suport lets keep it up still a long bumpy road ahead us..


yo 64 hit me about the 64 u sellin?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

yo its been so crazy i just got chance to show u what part there n so u know its all good here n the westside lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









daetons feet








ryders feet









this is there little feet so small..


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 20 2010, 07:10 AM~16349656
> *yo 64 hit me about the 64 u sellin?
> *


tell 'em to hit me up about that 59 for sale. :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 19 2010, 07:47 PM~16344727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ill let you know snow on the 64 if i decide to sell it or not, cuz i really think ima scoop this 59 around my way i found, shit for the price its hard to find them like that no in days, 64s are a dime a dozen not like 59s :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 20 2010, 11:00 AM~16349852
> *tell 'em to hit me up about that 59 for sale.  :cheesy:
> *


fuck that lol :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 20 2010, 11:20 AM~16349976
> *:uh:
> *


yea cf i know lol but i dcided to bust your ass in a 59 :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2010, 11:52 AM~16350650
> *ill let you know snow on the 64 if i decide to sell it or not, cuz i really think ima scoop this 59 around my way i found, shit for the price its hard to find them like that no in days, 64s are a dime a dozen not like 59s :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT, GOT THAT RIGHT.. DON'T KNOW BOUT DIME A DOZEN FOR A '4. MAYBE 1/2 DOZEN


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i can find atleast 10 that are very affordable buildable cars, not the 58 59s if you find a bucket dont let it be a vert and it will still go in the 10.000s


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2010, 01:16 PM~16351329
> *i can find atleast 10 that are very affordable buildable cars, not the 58 59s if you find a bucket dont let it be a vert and it will still go in the 10.000s
> *


WHEN I FINISH THE 'WOOD, I'MA HUNT ME A TRE.. IS THAT SMASHED UP 59 THE ONE YOU GRABBIN?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NAH I JUST SEEN THE PICS AND DECIDED TO POST UP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 19 2010, 10:56 PM~16348283
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  YEA THINKING BOUT SELLING THE 64 FOR BOUT 2500 :wow:
> *


*Pics of the bucket........... :biggrin: *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2010, 09:54 AM~16350680
> *yea cf i know lol but i dcided to bust your ass in a 59 :roflmao:
> *


please :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 20 2010, 06:31 PM~16353527
> *please :uh:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FUCK THE 64 :biggrin: WELL FOR RIGHT NOW LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2010, 07:08 PM~16356404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 paperwork clean? rust? frame is straight? cowl tags in place? price? 

That car will take you AT LEAST 40k to make it clean. 10K or less just to drive it around like a bucket. Make sure you know what you're getting into.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyways, my engine is just about ready and going in next month. I need to buy a transmission after that and dial it all in. 

My goal is to be completely ready for New Years or the San Diego indoor show. Car should be drivable way before then however. 

I'm about 8-10k away from being in plaque'd condition which is great!

2009 i took off, i was worn out but I feel better now. :happysad:


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

CF...wussup up witcha?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jan 20 2010, 07:27 PM~16356626
> *CF...wussup up witcha?
> *


 Just looking at these daydreamers on here lol!!...I'm bout to hit the gym then go rent me a DVD and kick it on a rainy night!....

Hope all is good witcha Dirt!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 20 2010, 10:17 PM~16356509
> *paperwork clean? rust? frame is straight? cowl tags in place? price?
> 
> That car will take you AT LEAST 40k to make it clean. 10K  or less just to drive it around like a bucket. Make sure you know what you're getting into.
> *


I KNOW ITS ALL PART OF THE GAME AINT IT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 20 2010, 10:42 PM~16356820
> *Just looking at these daydreamers on here lol!!...I'm bout to hit the gym then go rent me a DVD and kick it on a rainy night!....
> 
> Hope all is good witcha Dirt!!
> *


DREAMS TO REALITY FOOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 20 2010, 07:17 PM~16356509
> *paperwork clean? rust? frame is straight? cowl tags in place? price?
> 
> That car will take you AT LEAST 40k to make it clean. 10K  or less just to drive it around like a bucket. Make sure you know what you're getting into.
> *


 why don't you answer the questions?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

C WHY U UP MY ASS, YEA IT GOT A TITLE AND TAGS IN PLACE NOW WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2010, 07:53 PM~16356992
> *C WHY U UP MY ASS, YEA IT GOT A TITLE AND TAGS IN PLACE NOW WHAT :biggrin:
> *


 rust, frame is straight? price? 

If your gonna post some shit, tell us the details. tyrone is gonna be lowriding before you the way your going lol!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ITS A PROJECT CAR OF COURSE IT GOT RUST N SHIT, AND REALLY DONT CARE IF OTHERS GOING TO BE DONE BEFORE ME, IF IT TAKES 10 YEARS FUCK IT,


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2010, 09:34 PM~16357796
> *ITS A PROJECT CAR OF COURSE IT GOT RUST N SHIT, AND REALLY DONT CARE IF OTHERS GOING TO BE DONE BEFORE ME, IF IT TAKES 10 YEARS FUCK IT,
> *


You wont finish it ching chang. Try a regal something you can afford :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FINISH DEZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 20 2010, 08:34 PM~16357796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Honestly, 509Rider is right Chingy...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

STILL HATIN IN THE 2010 HUH LOL ALWAYS HATIN NOT CONGRATULATING :biggrin: I COULD CAR LESS THO :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2010, 10:48 PM~16358838
> *STILL HATIN IN THE 2010 HUH LOL ALWAYS HATIN NOT CONGRATULATING :biggrin:  I COULD CAR LESS THO  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:run:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 20 2010, 09:53 PM~16357002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man how many 59s is in that spot?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats the only impala there rest are parts cars


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

get off his nuts, CF. :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CF IS LIKE A PAIR OF NUTHUGGERS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Jan 21 2010, 09:27 AM~16362487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u picked a good name cuz it's gonna take you "for life" just to lowride haha


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HAHA YEA WATEVEA YOU DONT KNOW WHAT I HAD IN THE PAST PLUS I THINK THIS 1 IS GOING TO TAKE AWHILE REALLY BUT I GOT ME A 59 SO FUCK YOU LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 21 2010, 09:43 AM~16362621
> *HAHA YEA WATEVEA YOU DONT KNOW WHAT I HAD IN THE PAST PLUS I THINK THIS 1 IS GOING TO TAKE AWHILE REALLY BUT I GOT ME A 59 SO FUCK YOU LOL :biggrin:
> *


 what you had in the past? well, photobucket.com is just a few clicks away so you can enlighten me!

thats not a 59 my friend. thats a basket case. big diffrence. but you can do it if you have the money (lots of it) and know how.

you should stick with ur 64, it's in better shape, will cost a little less and the 64 is the DON of lowriding like the 32 ford is to rodding or the 39 master is to bombs...dont get it twisted.


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah yeah yeah.. you have nice rides.. but what can it do? better yet, can it do anything?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i aint single and got a fam so its kinda hard for me to build a classic how i want to, last few years been hard on me because of family issues and of nov 5 last year my father passed so i really want to get this 59 going but slowly the rite way ya know, plus i been talking with my dad when he was still living about getting me a 59 to restore and he always knew i had to get 1 again. so ima dedicate this 1 to my pops :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2010, 12:49 PM~16362688
> *what you had in the past? well, photobucket.com is just a few clicks away so you can enlighten me!
> 
> thats not a 59 my friend. thats a basket case. big diffrence. but you can do it if you have the money (lots of it) and know how.
> ...


well how you think these cars get brought back to life?? they start as rust buckets! ill still have my 4 in the cut so i aint sweatin it


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 20 2010, 06:55 PM~16357027
> *rust, frame is straight? price?
> 
> If your gonna post some shit, tell us the details. tyrone is gonna be lowriding before you the way your going lol!
> *


Man, don't put my name in this. Whether you're joking or not. If you have a problem with ''64 Crawling', then you address him. If he wants to spend his money buying a '59 Impala instead of finishing his '64 Impala, he has the right to do that. Whether or not he finishes either car, it's still his business and money.

Angel, I feel you get besides yourself at times. I'm proud of what you've accomplished with your car thus far. You've made great sacrifices to get it where it is today, but that doesn't give you the right to criticize others that haven't accomplished what you have. We've talked on numerous occasions about our frustrations with life, lowriding, and LayItLow. You're a great friend to me. So, as a friend, I'm telling you that you need to check yourself. You're coming off as an asshole/know-it-all. And not many people are fond of either.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider+Jan 21 2010, 09:57 AM~16362753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know your situation bro, I understand i really do. My dad passed unexpectedly when i first got my 64 too. Staying on the buildup helped me thru his passing. I dedecate my ride to him also. 

I talk shit to you but i always offer good sound advice based on experience. You know that. i feel that since thats your situation, it's crazy to try and take on a 10 year buildup. But if thats what your hearst set on, then okay.,


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2010, 09:41 AM~16362603
> *One phone call and your tray gets pushed out onto the sidewalk....no more Impala Ranch for you...keep it up
> *


you dont have that much pull, short bread.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 21 2010, 10:18 AM~16362915
> *Man, don't put my name in this. Whether you're joking or not. If you have a problem with ''64 Crawling', then you address him. If he wants to spend his money buying a '59 Impala instead of finishing his '64 Impala, he has the right to do that. Whether or not he finishes either car, it's still his business and money.
> 
> Angel, I feel you get besides yourself at times. I'm proud of what you've accomplished with your car thus far. You've made great sacrifices to get it where it is today, but that doesn't give you the right to criticize others that haven't accomplished what you have. We've talked on numerous occasions about our frustrations with life, lowriding, and LayItLow. You're a great friend to me. So, as a friend, I'm telling you that you need to check yourself. You're coming off as an asshole/know-it-all. And not many people are fond of either.
> *


First, I was just joking by mentioning ur name. but it looks like your serious with what you wrote.

I have the right to do what tha fuck I want. especially when it comes to talking on here I criticize, but I ALWAYS give good advice based on experiances that cost me big money and sacrifices. 

I've been acting like this in this topic forever...ching chang is the homie...to me he is, I have no problem with him. Maybe you should help these dudes, you got a voice too. Unless your scared of being labled a "hater"? When someone, including me, puts something on layitlow it's open to public opinion or even hate. If you or 64crawling wants privacy..dont post shit. 

I ain't checking nothing Tyrone. Stop being so damn sensitive...I've had to defend you so many times because people think your a nerd or too sensitive...so stop. I'm telling u this as a friend.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 21 2010, 10:37 AM~16363051
> *you dont have that much pull, short bread.
> *


I'm looking for my dime now....wonderbread.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2010, 09:48 AM~16363162
> *First, I was just joking by mentioning ur name. but it looks like your serious with what you wrote.
> 
> I have the right to do what tha fuck I want. especially when it comes to talking on here I criticize, but I ALWAYS give good advice based on experiances that cost me big money and sacrifices.
> ...


You and any/everyone else does have the right to post whatever they like here, but to those who don't (or even) know you you come off as arrogant at times. Sharing your experiences is well appreciated, but it's not always what you say but how you say it.

What do I have to be scared of? If/when I offer input I make sure to come of in a to the point/respectable manner. 

Angel, I've never asked/wanted you to defend me to anyone. If anyone here (or in person) has a problem with me, they know how to reach me. I'm not a "nerd" or "sensitive" as you put it. I just have more sense than some here. Don't be upset that I use proper grammer and can express myself without resorting to insults, name-calling, or profanity. So, I don't need to stop...you need to.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 21 2010, 11:04 AM~16363357
> *You and any/everyone else does have the right to post whatever they like here, but to those who don't (or even) know you you come off as arrogant at times. Sharing your experiences is well appreciated, but it's not always what you say but how you say it.
> 
> What do I have to be scared of? If/when I offer input I make sure to come of in a to the point/respectable manner.
> ...


 thats cool bro..but you seem like the kinda dude that your own homeboys can't even joke with, horseplay, bag back and forth with....if i treated u like i treat cripn8ez (and he treats me the same) you woulda been calln the feds or wanting to fight. 

Just chill cuz were all familiar with each other in this topic. You should know that. If outsiders who don't post in here or don't know us don't like it....who cares!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2010, 10:10 AM~16363428
> *thats cool bro..but you seem like the kinda dude that your own homeboys can't even joke with, horseplay, bag back and forth with....if i treated u like i treat cripn8ez (and he treats me the same) you woulda been calln the feds or wanting to fight.
> 
> Just chill cuz were all familiar with each other in this topic. You should know that. If outsiders who don't post in here or don't know us don't like it....who cares!
> *


Don't get it twisted, Angel. I come from a long lineage of people who 'play the dozens'. So, I don't have thin skin.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

MAN CANT WE JUST ALL GET ALONG HAHAHAHA LOL SAME OLE SHIT N HERE.......


CF YO Y MY NAME COME UP N THIS? IM COOL WITH ALL U FUCCERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 21 2010, 11:19 AM~16363525
> *MAN CANT WE JUST ALL GET ALONG HAHAHAHA LOL SAME OLE SHIT N HERE.......
> CF YO Y MY NAME COME UP N THIS? IM COOL WITH ALL U FUCCERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


cuz u a mark thats why yo name came up....anymore dumb questions craka? 

and why u aint at the hospital anyway....this fools going thru a family crises and calling me asking for billet specialties phone number to see if they accept c.o.d. !! :uh:

now thats a lowrider lol!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2010, 02:24 PM~16363576
> *cuz u a mark thats why yo name came up....anymore dumb questions craka?
> 
> and why u aint at the hospital anyway....this fools going thru a family crises and calling me asking for billet specialties phone number to see if they accept c.o.d. !! :uh:
> *


FUCC U U MOFO N ASS ****** THAT CANT BUILD A CAR UNLESS HE CRYS ON LAYITLOW LOL MESS-A-CAN AZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


FOO I JUST LEFT THE BOYZ AND PICED UP THE LIL MAN FRM SKOOL ESE I CALLED TO FOR SUPORT AND U HAD A DIC N UR AZZ COULDNT TALK STRAIGHT :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 21 2010, 09:49 AM~16362688
> *what you had in the past? well, photobucket.com is just a few clicks away so you can enlighten me!
> 
> thats not a 59 my friend. thats a basket case. big diffrence. but you can do it if you have the money (lots of it) and know how.
> ...


shutup stupid!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

CF BUMPS THIS N THE 64 WHEN HE SITS N THE GARAGE SINCE T DONT MOVE YET HAHA LMAO


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_PafVGn9lg


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Jan 21 2010, 08:27 AM~16362487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



CF is a pirate hooker, but means well. Valid point about waiting years for a nice ride to be done. 

If I was Crawling, I'd put something together in the near future to roll, and then take time on nine. You'll have missed your youth when you finish that. 

"Life passes most people by when they're busy making grand plans for it." - George Jung *'Blow'*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yall are crazzy up in here lol i got my 90 lac that i ride so im cool, but the 64 and 59s are my dream cars so im set! i just want to enjoy working on these fine classics bringing them back to life and cruising them.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 21 2010, 04:10 PM~16364649
> *CF BUMPS THIS N THE 64 WHEN HE SITS N THE GARAGE SINCE T DONT MOVE YET HAHA LMAO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 21 2010, 01:37 PM~16363051
> *you dont have that much pull, short bread.
> *


more like funal cake


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IS THAT CF ON THE FREEWAY GOING HOME AFTER GETTIN SERVED


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WAS GOING TO GET THIS 59 AWHILE BACK BUT IT NEEDED SUPER WORK TO IT SO I PASSED ON IT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

T.G.I.F

:420:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 21 2010, 10:07 PM~16369460
> *IS THAT CF ON THE FREEWAY GOING HOME AFTER GETTIN SERVED
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 21 2010, 01:10 PM~16364649
> *CF BUMPS THIS N THE 64 WHEN HE SITS N THE GARAGE SINCE T DONT MOVE YET HAHA LMAO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM
> *


lmao!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YO SNOWMAN HOWS THE LIL ONES THIS WEEKEND? HOPE EVERYTHANG EVERTHANG?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP ROADMASTER


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 23 2010, 06:09 PM~16387021
> *YO SNOWMAN HOWS THE LIL ONES THIS WEEKEND? HOPE EVERYTHANG EVERTHANG?
> *



everything is a-ok bro :biggrin: thanx


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

gud shit :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

only one problem with this topic that i'd like to point out;
























































































CF aint no real rider! :wow: 

in your face, oompa loompa.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i thought yall was from the same club or sumthin :rofl:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 23 2010, 06:36 PM~16388504
> *i thought yall was from the same club or sumthin :rofl:
> *


it's a love/hate relationship. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that fool is hitting the gym hard aint he lol you protien shake drinkin fool


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 23 2010, 10:43 PM~16390732
> *that fool is gettin hit at the gym hard aint he lol you protien shake drinkin fool
> *


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 24 2010, 01:38 AM~16390681
> *it's a love/hate relationship.  :biggrin:
> *



LIKE THESE GUYS HAHA??????



NOW ? CAN U PIC OUT CF & ROD???????? LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

he say he into body building? i dont see where lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2010, 02:21 AM~16391235
> *he say he into body building? i dont see where lol
> *



IVE SEEN HIM HE GETTING THERE THO :wow: STILL A PEEWEE LOL


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 9 2010, 10:47 AM~16234919
> *
> YO IF U WANTED TO COME ATTEND THIS IT HAS BEEN CHANGED TO THE 3RD SUPA BOWL SUNDAY MY HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 THE REAL SUPER BOWL PARTY AT SNOWS CRIB, ILL BRING THE STRIPPERS LOL


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2010, 12:17 PM~16392951
> *:0  :0  :0  THE REAL SUPER  BOWL PARTY AT SNOWS CRIB, ILL BRING THE STRIPPERS LOL
> *



COME ON U WELCOME CUZZO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I THINK I JUST MITE TAKE THE STRIPPERS TO MY HOUSE AND HAVE A STRIPPER BOWL PARTY :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2010, 12:21 PM~16392980
> *I THINK I JUST MITE TAKE THE STRIPPERS TO MY HOUSE AND HAVE A STRIPPER BOWL PARTY :cheesy:
> *




U CANT B HOGGIN ALL THE PUSSY FOO :angry: LOL FUCC IT ILL GET MY OWN STRIPPERS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOL I WANT ALL LIKE WARREN G LOL


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2010, 12:34 PM~16393101
> *LOL I WANT ALL LIKE WARREN G LOL
> *




OK I C HOW U GONNA B :angry: LOL


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2010, 12:21 PM~16392980
> *I THINK I JUST MITE TAKE THE STRIPPERS TO MY HOUSE AND HAVE A STRIPPER BOWL PARTY :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: * S'up homie....LoL :cheesy: *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP HOMIE? ILL SEND A STRIPPER PACAGE OVER TO THE SAND BOX LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 24 2010, 12:36 PM~16393117
> *OK I C HOW U GONNA B :angry: LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2010, 12:44 PM~16393177
> *SUP HOMIE? ILL SEND A STRIPPER PACAGE OVER TO THE SAND BOX LOL
> *



***** SEND ME A HOEPAC ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rofl: GOT YA BUT I WARN YOU THAT THEY MITE BE STAINED UP LOL


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2010, 12:56 PM~16393260
> *:rofl:  GOT YA BUT I WARN YOU THAT THEY MITE BE STAINED UP LOL
> *


AT LEAST WASH THEM OFF????????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ILL BREAK THE WATERHOSE ON THEM


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2010, 12:59 PM~16393276
> *ILL BREAK THE WATERHOSE ON THEM
> *



U NOT GONNA DUCHE THEM?????? :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

O THAT INCLUDES THE PRICE OF SHIPPING AND HANDLING :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2010, 01:06 PM~16393322
> *O THAT INCLUDES THE PRICE OF SHIPPING AND HANDLING :biggrin:
> *




NOW U ACTING FUNNY CUZZ :twak: :buttkick: :drama:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NEVER THAT MAN, JUST HAVIN A LIL FUN THIS MORNIN :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2010, 01:17 PM~16393391
> *NEVER THAT MAN, JUST HAVIN A LIL FUN THIS MORNIN :biggrin:
> *



i know cuzzo but i think u b keeping pussy on the downlow and dont share? lol


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 24 2010, 02:31 PM~16393989
> *i know cuzzo but i think u b keeping pussy on the downlow and dont share? lol
> *


TRUST ME I DONT, IF I GOT A BITCH I CAN SET OUT TO THE HOMIES I DO, ASK MY HOMIES, WE BE RUNNING TRAINS ON THESE HOES LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I GOT MONEY ON THE COLTS :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jan 22 2010, 08:59 AM~16374546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 25 2010, 09:36 AM~16402761
> *I GOT MONEY ON THE COLTS :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THERE YOU GO I KNOW YALL OVER THERE CRUNK ASS FUCK HUH


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 25 2010, 01:17 PM~16404331
> *THERE YOU GO I KNOW YALL OVER THERE CRUNK ASS FUCK HUH
> *


Maaan I'm still trying to figure out how I made it to work today. I still tasteing shoots. once apon a time I had a voice......i don' t know where it went either. After we rolled them Green boy's up and smoke'em out everything eles is a blurr. :420: uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :rofl:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

talked to gangster he said he getting out in 2012 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

there you go :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i got a question? on the 64s v8 and v6 are the rear ends the same?? like ratio wise??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 26 2010, 10:56 AM~16415952
> *i got a question? on the 64s v8 and v6 are the rear ends the same?? like ratio wise??
> *


no


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 26 2010, 12:54 PM~16417140
> *no
> *


..uh..i think yes...cause it was for the 14in rim..unless you got posi ...more likely with a v-8 package


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the reason i ask because my 64 came with a v6 so i was thinging if they rear end was set up diferent if i had a v8?? or is it all the same


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 26 2010, 01:42 PM~16417654
> *the reason i ask because my 64 came with a v6 so i was thinging if they rear end was set up diferent if i had a v8?? or is it all the same
> *


 i really dont matter. once you put wires on your car, it throws every out of wack anyway. dont overthink/do shit.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 26 2010, 10:56 AM~16415952
> *i got a question? on the 64s v8 and v6 are the rear ends the same?? like ratio wise??
> *


so did u buy these? or just window shppn like usual?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=522828


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 26 2010, 07:43 PM~16419501
> *so did u buy these? or just window shppn like usual?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=522828
> *


NAH I HAVENT THERE A GUY WITH A BETTER STR8 SET IM LOOKING AT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 26 2010, 07:22 PM~16419285
> *i really dont matter. once you put wires on your car, it throws every out of wack anyway. dont overthink/do shit.
> *


THATS TRU BUT I WAS JUST WONDERING


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 26 2010, 12:56 PM~16415952
> *i got a question? on the 64s v8 and v6 are the rear ends the same?? like ratio wise??
> *


64 never came with a v6


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

straight 6


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEA THATS WHAT I MENT AND MEAN FOOLS  :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IT WAS A GOOD DAY OUT SO TOOK MY SON OUT TO PLAY WITH THE RIDES SINCE HE WAS FUCKING WITH THA LAC LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 27 2010, 07:24 PM~16433715
> *IT WAS A GOOD DAY OUT SO TOOK MY SON OUT TO PLAY WITH THE RIDES SINCE HE WAS FUCKING WITH THA LAC LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHERE EVERY 1 AT


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 27 2010, 09:24 PM~16433715
> *IT WAS A GOOD DAY OUT SO TOOK MY SON OUT TO PLAY WITH THE RIDES SINCE HE WAS FUCKING WITH THA LAC LOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WAT UP G HOW THAT WEATHER LOOKIN OUT THERE? IT BEEN LOOKING KINDA GOOD THIS WAY


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 29 2010, 10:49 AM~16450135
> *WAT UP G HOW THAT WEATHER LOOKIN OUT THERE? IT BEEN LOOKING KINDA GOOD THIS WAY
> *


Shoot Playboy just trying to stay warm up here waiting on these winter months to pass by. 

You know how that GA weather can change at any given time. lol.  Hopefully yawl won't see no snow down that way.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i really dont think its going to get super cold nomore, this spring needs to come around tho


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 29 2010, 11:02 AM~16450245
> *i really dont think its going to get super cold nomore, this spring needs to come around tho*


x10000


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

saw CF yesterday drinkin' some pink flavored protein stuff with a little umbrella sticking out the top of the glass.

i'm beginning to worry about that dude... :ugh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOL damn he taking it to anothe level aint he? i guess he trying to get right so his belly dont touch his 64 steering wheel wen he drives the 64


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 31 2010, 09:10 AM~16467052
> *LOL damn he taking it to anothe level aint he? i guess he trying to get right so his belly dont touch his 64 steering wheel wen he drives the 64
> *


you just called CF a short, chubby out of shape dude. :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

hey you doing all the saying lol :ugh:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin: CF's cool - he just needs a little kickin' from time to time!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

just a lil slappin him accsros the head huh lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

milk 4 dayssss


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

SHIT FEW WEEKS LOL ILL TRY THEM OUT FOR FUN???????? :boink: :boink:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2010, 02:58 PM~16469447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 26 2010, 11:56 AM~16415952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 1 2010, 12:40 AM~16473007
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA GOT DAAAAAM THATS FUCCIN FUNNY THATS MY LOCO CF BUT THATS SUM FUNNY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I SPIT OUT MY CHRONIC SMOKE ON THAT ONE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Jan 31 2010, 09:12 AM~16467060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now go away. :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 1 2010, 12:56 PM~16476453
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA LOL LMAO THIS SHIT IS FUNNY


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CLASSIC LIKE TAPES


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 1 2010, 10:07 AM~16476541
> *CLASSIC LIKE TAPES
> *


 :cheesy: 

I need to post mine of gum bumping parts runner scotty!


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 31 2010, 08:40 PM~16473007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God dammit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

oh damn! CF gettin' blasted on! :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i hope cf dont get mad at me hno:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 31 2010, 11:40 PM~16473007
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man you's a fool fo dat.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

u know u done fucked up right?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 11:16 AM~16498045
> *u know u done fucked up right?
> *



U BOUGHT THE BEER?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 08:38 AM~16498183
> *U BOUGHT THE BEER?
> *


 what r u talking about?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 11:38 AM~16498184
> *what r u talking about?
> *



AT 10:30


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 08:40 AM~16498198
> *AT 10:30
> *


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 11:41 AM~16498202
> *
> *


U KNOW U FUCCED UP RIGHT?????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 08:43 AM~16498220
> *U KNOW U FUCCED UP RIGHT?????
> *


u on that crak again?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 08:16 AM~16498045
> *u know u done fucked up right?
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 11:43 AM~16498225
> *u on that crak again?
> *



FF TO 4:40 ULL WHAT U DID???????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhBEUD4RZ6k


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

O


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 3 2010, 11:53 AM~16498284
> *O
> *




PUT THE SHERM STIX DOWN FOO


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 10:48 AM~16498250
> *FF TO 4:40 ULL  WHAT U DID???????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhBEUD4RZ6k
> *


CEE AND MAKOE CAPONE ARE REALLY RIDIN EIHT'S ASS.. THEY PRETTY MUCH BANNED THE POOR DUDE FROM COMPTON. I STILL GOT LOVE FOR EIHT THOUGH. HE BROUGHT SO MUCH JOY IN A *****'s LIFE WITH HIS MUSIC. THAT'S SOME PERSONAL HOOD SHIT THEY GOT GOING ON


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Feb 3 2010, 11:38 AM~16498183
> *U BOUGHT THE BEER?
> *


that was a good 1 cuzzin snow :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE (Feb 4, 2010)

looking for a monster green hit me up


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Feb 3 2010, 06:13 PM~16503365
> *looking for a monster green hit me up
> *


i got several. pm me with your best offer.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Feb 3 2010, 09:13 PM~16503365
> *looking for a monster green hit me up
> *


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

wass up riderz. hpe all iz good.. just droppin in from down under


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP PARE, HOPE EVERYTHANG GOING GOOD DOWM IN THE DIRTY UNDER LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 3 2010, 04:40 PM~16500540
> *that was a good 1 cuzzin snow :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




HAHA  


GOOD AM HOMIEZ :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i would of liked to see that played in real life lol sup snowman


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yo rod you still picking on them teenagers lol


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2010, 10:39 AM~16510560
> *yo rod you still picking on them teenagers lol
> *


ah man! i was just playin' with that little dude - he got all bent! i think i hurt his feelings and he had to show out for his crew to redeem himself. :biggrin: 

i'm going to refrain from heckling kids from now on. :happysad:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## LRM HOP JUDGE (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Feb 3 2010, 06:13 PM~16503365
> *looking for a monster green hit me up
> *


still looking if any of the brothers have one.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Feb 4 2010, 04:16 PM~16511849
> *still looking if any of the brothers have one.
> *


i got 1 did you get my pm??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LRM HOP JUDGE_@Feb 3 2010, 09:13 PM~16503365
> *looking for a monster green hit me up
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=521392&hl=


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

:wave: what up ryders!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Feb 12 2010, 07:07 PM~16595630
> *:wave: what up ryders!
> *



hello rider!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

this snow fuckin us up,almost got the truck stuck lol


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 12 2010, 09:06 PM~16596581
> *this snow fuckin us up,almost got the truck stuck lol
> *


STOP PISSIN THE SNOW GODS OFF FOOLIE-O LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol i need a snowmobile


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 12 2010, 09:29 PM~16596784
> *lol i need a snowmobile
> *


SHIT IM CLOSE WITH THE SNOW GODS SLID ME A LIL CASH ILL TALK TO THEM FO YA LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

What up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHATS NEW WITH THE RIDES 64?


----------

